# What breeds of horse do you NOT like?



## Casey76 (23 November 2016)

We all know what our favourite breeds are, but do you have a breed that you just don't like? And why...?


----------



## windand rain (23 November 2016)

being extremely shallow I dont like horses with ugly heavy heads so if any breed has a big head I probably wouldnt be interested. Not keen on cobs for that reason


----------



## SEL (23 November 2016)

Hafflingers. They are pretty and lull you into thinking they are well behaved and even suitable for novices.

In fact they are stubborn, opinionated and have bucks a rodeo horse would be proud of!


----------



## milliepops (23 November 2016)

don't really have any strong feelings on the matter, they are all such individuals.
Personally I couldn't be doing with the upkeep of anything hairy.


----------



## ponyparty (23 November 2016)

Appaloosas - don't know what it is about them, maybe something to do with their conformation and mane and tail being so sparse? Just don't like em!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2016)

None so far, but I certainly have met a few individuals that I didn't like. Plus there are things that are done to certain breeds that I really don't like whether it's through breeding or cruel treatment.

An example of alterations to a breed through breeding that I don't like would be halter bred Quarter horses, but the working version looks super and the ones I have met have had lovely temperaments, so I still count QH's as a breed that I like. I don't think that anyone on here would approve of the treatment that Big Lick TWH's get, but the breed looks great when flatshod or barefoot and treated kindly.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 November 2016)

Like milliepops, nothing out there that I really don't like breed wise. Happiest with pedigree natives once again  these days tho, with plenty of hair 

That said, I dont 'do' blue eyes, nor white faces (if rest of horse is coloured). 

Oh, I also don't 'do' white tails


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 November 2016)

I think there are examples of most breeds that I would like but generally speaking-can't be doing with feather and big feet.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 November 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I think there are examples of most breeds that I would like but generally speaking-can't be doing with feather and big feet.
		
Click to expand...

You have gone and made Ted The Twit cry !, have you any idea how sensitive he is ?


----------



## SpringArising (23 November 2016)

ponyparty said:



			Appaloosas - don't know what it is about them
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Don't like Knabstruppers either. They never look smart IMO.

I don't like Fjords or Haffies and not a fan of TBs really unless well muscled. 

I like horses and ponies with a short back, chunky head, and a nice thick tail! 

Not a breed but also don't like buckskins, duns or greys (especially on horses). I'm fussy!


----------



## JillA (23 November 2016)

Coloured common cobs that you see advertised as "stunning". They may have brilliant temperaments but they really are old fashioned vanners, fine to drive but not designed to be ridden. Short backs, coarse bone, lumpy uncomfortable rides IMHO


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 November 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You have gone and made Ted The Twit cry !, have you any idea how sensitive he is ?






Click to expand...

naaw, I think they are lovely to look at but just can't be doing with the feather! And seeing as you can buy them without, I dont see the point in buying one with and shaving it off


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 November 2016)

JillA said:



			Coloured common cobs that you see advertised as "stunning". They may have brilliant temperaments but they really are old fashioned vanners, fine to drive but not designed to be ridden. Short backs, coarse bone, lumpy uncomfortable rides IMHO
		
Click to expand...

oh blooming heck, Ted needs therapy.


----------



## TelH (23 November 2016)

I like Ted  

I've never been a fan of Arabs. I'm sure there are nice ones out there but the only ones I've ever encountered have not been particularly pleasant to be around.


----------



## pansymouse (23 November 2016)

windand rain said:



			being extremely shallow I dont like horses with ugly heavy heads so if any breed has a big head I probably wouldnt be interested. Not keen on cobs for that reason
		
Click to expand...

Me too - if it's got a broad, fleshy nose I don't want to know.


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 November 2016)

I don't like standardbreds. Temperament nor their enormous ugly heads stuck on skinny necks. 

Now a cob, any day


----------



## ljohnsonsj (23 November 2016)

I don't like cobs. General every day common cobs (Sorry) I appreciate a nice horse doing well at HOYS or every breed has a nice 'stamp' but I just don't like them. I don't like tbs that people don't work properly, so they always look like they're straight off the track, they never 'change shape' into a riding horse- but I do like a properly re schooled tb. I don't like anything with a big block head and a big roman nose. I'm very fussy- can you tell I only own gorgeous warmbloods  Gorgeous in my eyes anyway! Maybe someone is revolted by them but I love them!


----------



## Sprat (23 November 2016)

I'm sure my opinion will upset a few but I personally can't stand a hairy traditional type, and I'm yet to meet one that I like. The less hair the better, the upkeep of it would be a nightmare.


----------



## atropa (23 November 2016)

No real preference, I don't like Standardbreds due to the temperaments of the ones I have encountered, but I'm sure if I met a nice one I could change my mind. Not a real fan of coloured cobs either, I wouldn't go out looking for one to buy but I guess if it was the right horse..


----------



## Sprat (23 November 2016)

ljohnsonsj said:



			I don't like cobs. General every day common cobs (Sorry) I appreciate a nice horse doing well at HOYS or every breed has a nice 'stamp' but I just don't like them. I don't like tbs that people don't work properly, so they always look like they're straight off the track, they never 'change shape' into a riding horse- but I do like a properly re schooled tb. I don't like anything with a big block head and a big roman nose. I'm very fussy- can you tell I only own gorgeous warmbloods  Gorgeous in my eyes anyway! Maybe someone is revolted by them but I love them!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one :lol:


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 November 2016)

As an owner of a Haflinger, I think they can be maligned based on heresay, or based on one experience of a particular one and because they're not as popular as others it can seem like they are all full members of the stereotype. They are no more prone to bucking/bolting or poor behavior than any other breed. I offer anyone who thinks they dislike (or even hate) the breed to spend a couple of hours with mine, or visit the breed show in July.

I'm not sure I dislike any breeds, but there are a few I wouldn't entertain looking at to buy as I am not a fan of what they look like, or the upkeep.


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

Coloureds. Obviously not a breed, as you can get many breeds that are coloured but the whole two-tone thing just doesn't appeal to me.

Strangely enough, I do like a spotted horse. Just the way some brains work I guess


----------



## pansymouse (23 November 2016)

JillA said:



			Coloured common cobs that you see advertised as "stunning". They may have brilliant temperaments but they really are old fashioned vanners, fine to drive but not designed to be ridden. Short backs, coarse bone, lumpy uncomfortable rides IMHO
		
Click to expand...

I'm no cob fan but my mare is currently bunked up with a traditional vanner and he really is stunning not so much for his looks which are perfectly passible, very nice head for a cob, but for his temperament and ability to do his job.  He is such an easy horse to handle with great manners and can pull an exercise cart and bow top caravan with equal skill.  His owner is quite old and he has enabled her to be an active horse owner long after she had to give up riding.  And what's more he loves a cuddle which my mare hates so I can lavish affection on a horse without fear of rejection


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 November 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You have gone and made Ted The Twit cry !, have you any idea how sensitive he is ?
		
Click to expand...

oh, and I love/keep two breeds that I've heard are 'useless/ugly' on more than one occasion  and will have a haffie one day lol.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 November 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Me too - if it's got a broad, fleshy nose I don't want to know.
		
Click to expand...

Will you lot give over, Ted The Twit and Big Bird are now arguing over the bottle of paracetamol to end it all.


----------



## SpringArising (23 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Same here. Don't like Knabstruppers either. They never look smart IMO.

I don't like Fjords or Haffies and not a fan of TBs really unless well muscled. 

I like horses and ponies with a short back, chunky head, and a nice thick tail! 

Not a breed but also don't like buckskins, duns or greys (especially on horses). I'm fussy!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and I don't like Arabs either. 

(My list above is based on aesthetics only - impossible to wipe out a whole breed based on personality)


----------



## Britestar (23 November 2016)

I'm not that fussy, but I admit I'd be hard pushed to own a Freisan - really not my type at all. Arabs are ok so long as they are proper ones - not this poor deformed creatures that pop up on FB, with heads like seahorses. That type of breeding is frowned upon in dogs, so why are horse people doing it?


----------



## only_me (23 November 2016)

I don't like fresians, Arabs (especially the extreme dished ones)  and Appaloosas


----------



## Antw23uk (23 November 2016)

I dont think I dislike a particular breed but I'm not a fan of other peoples horses or ponies in general. I love MY horse but couldnt care less about yours, lol!


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

only_me said:



			I don't like fresians, Arabs (especially the extreme dished ones)  and Appaloosas 

Click to expand...

Ah yes, Arabs... I like the old fashioned ones, but definitely not the deformed things that can't breathe!


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			I dont think I dislike a particular breed but I'm not a fan of other peoples horses or ponies in general. I love MY horse but couldnt care less about yours, lol!
		
Click to expand...

Oh really?! Well whats so nice about YOUR horse, hmm??


----------



## rachk89 (23 November 2016)

Not really bothered although I would take some convincing to buy an off the track thoroughbred now. In fairness one broke my leg two years ago and I know I wouldn't trust it to stand at the mounting block and not bolt off. The last did that twice so i can't trust them yet. 

Otherwise not bothered. I had been looking for a cob before I got my horse so would have been happy with one. Would buy one if I could afford it too.


----------



## little_critter (23 November 2016)

Not keen on Fresians but I think that's more due to one individual putting me off.
Also thinking about it I don't really like dainty little show ponies....but again that may be because they are often accompanied by spoiled kiddies and bellowing PC mums.


----------



## Antw23uk (23 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Oh really?! Well whats so nice about YOUR horse, hmm??



Click to expand...

Honestly its bad isnt it but I've no interest in fussing or cooing over other peoples horses. I kind of look at them and go 'thats nice' and give a kind patronising smile and my face is saying 'why are you asking me, I couldnt care less' lol


----------



## Cortez (23 November 2016)

I like most horses TBH, but have no particular use for TB's, coloured hairies, ponies other than Connemaras, halter QH's, miniature horses (HATE them) and......donkeys.


----------



## Amye (23 November 2016)

There aren't any particular breeds that I don't like - it's all down to personality for me. I'll give it a go anyway 

I'm going to go against the grain and say that I don't really like anything too 'thin' (obviously not actually thin health-wise) - I like chunky things (inc cobs!!). I don't like to feel i'm 'perched'  

I used to loan a TB X and i loved him but am put off by how easily injured they are (or the ones i've known are!).

Skinny ponies - probably because i never actually got to ride them always being tall and lanky as a kid I got put on the horses other kids couldn't ride or something chunky to take up my leg!

Also very much dislike the dished Arab face.


----------



## ozpoz (23 November 2016)

I don't see why people want to ride friesians, or any other carriage breed - and that includes all the warmbloods that looks if they should be doing a different job, rather than being a ridden horse. I'm wary of Haflingers, am bewildered by overbred arabs,(but love a good one) and bemused by anything which has its colour described as being more interesting than breeding. And then there are those Highlands which aren't.. boring me senseless at an agricultural show every weekend for years, thankfully no longer as the novelty seems to have worn off, thank goodness.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 November 2016)

Section As with a domed forehead and bug eyes.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (23 November 2016)

Sprat said:



			I'm with you on that one :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I should of been as fussy with men as I am with horses! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ddraig_wen (23 November 2016)

I don't really have a specific breed I don't like.  I don't like ponies/horses that look like they are 'cut and shut' jobs from badly mismatched parts.  Randomly conformed cobs that look like a wonky kids drawings and horses who's head size is twice or more what it should be.


----------



## spacefaer (23 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			Honestly its bad isnt it but I've no interest in fussing or cooing over other peoples horses. I kind of look at them and go 'thats nice' and give a kind patronising smile and my face is saying 'why are you asking me, I couldnt care less' lol 

Click to expand...

It's like other people's kids......


----------



## meleeka (23 November 2016)

I'm not keen on blue eyes. Im a fan of chunky horses or ponies, a leg in each corner type and above all they have to have a nice head. I wouldn't own an ugly horse no matter now good it was at its job. That doesn't mean it has to be dainty and dished, but If it's not pretty it has to be handsome and in proportion to the rest of it. Skinny necks are also a no-no.


----------



## SEL (23 November 2016)

Having grown up with warmbloods finding myself owning an Ardennes is still a bit of a surprise. As wide as he is tall, short backed, neck bigger than most Shetland ponies and feathers that happily soak up bucket loads of mud. Looks like an over sized Thelwell pony (& behaves like one too at times). Kind of fell into my life & I wouldn't be without him. Best nose in the world


----------



## Turitea (23 November 2016)

I am not keen on Friesians but this more due to the owners they come with.  At least here. Either tiny little girls who are bullied by their own horses or middle-aged slightly arrogant woman on obese (once flashy) Friesians. Sorry.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 November 2016)

I don't like akhal teke horses they just look wrong I don't like heavy badly put together cobs there seem to be so many these days apart from that I like most horses really.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (23 November 2016)

Turitea said:



			I am not keen on Friesians but this more due to the owners they come with.  At least here. Either tiny little girls who are bullied by their own horses or middle-aged slightly arrogant woman on obese (once flashy) Friesians. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

haha same type of owners local to me too


----------



## Shadowdancing (23 November 2016)

Not a big fan of chunky cobs or big hairy natives... Not that I despise them but I don't think I'd ever own one. Never say never. Maybe still suffer from black beauty syndrome but do like my horse to look like a horse- fine build, slender legs, handsome face etc. Like my warmbloods, arabs, TBs and baroque horses. Again a lot of time staring at pretty pictures in books as a child maybe but I'm extremely averse to badly put together horses of any breed. It's scary the amount of animals out there that look like they've been cobbled together from what someone left over and are so unbalanced it's a wonder they are sound.


----------



## SpringArising (23 November 2016)

SEL said:



			Having grown up with warmbloods finding myself owning an Ardennes is still a bit of a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any pics you could post? I absolutely love Ardennes.


----------



## muddy_grey (23 November 2016)

To look at I am not a huge fan of chunky or hairy, but can appreciate a nice one of either. Also really fine horses with really long necks look a bit wrong to me.  From personal experience I am inclined to be believe that all Welsh D's are twits and it would take a long time to convince me otherwise


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 November 2016)

From a purely aesthetic point of view I'm not keen on skinny types like TBs, Arabs etc....I do love a big chunky Heavy horse breed


----------



## rosiesowner (23 November 2016)

I must say I never did like TBs-until I got one of my own that is! Now I have a real appreciation for a well schooled, well mannered ex-racer. However I do believe there are too many TBs that look like they need a whole load of TLC for sale on my Facebook timeline for £500 each. However, I think TB blood is very useful in an event horse. 

Other breeds I dislike... I'm not at all keen on Appaloosas, whether it's the sparse mane and tail or slightly creepy eyes. The big fluffy Gypsy Cob types (excuse my ignorance on the real names of the breed or type!) really don't do it for me. Although I can appreciate the effort that goes into keeping them immaculate for the show ring. As someone who thinks having a grey is hard enough, I salute you.

So what do I like? I think Cleveland Bays are just beautiful, though this might be influenced slightly by the fact my grandmothers grandfather bred them during the war  I also love heavy horses and had the immense privilege of riding this gorgeous girl (on the left) for several days over summer on a riding holiday. Plenty of personality while feeling totally safe. Oh and the SPEED these boys and girls can build up as you thunder along a beach is something else. Oh, and I'm pretty sure my TB wouldn't let me hold her and a friend in one hand and sit eating an ice cream with the other!


----------



## AR_x (23 November 2016)

I'm sure many of you will disagree but I wouldn't touch an Arab with a barge pole! Give me a nice hairy cob any day!


----------



## Shady (23 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Oh, and I don't like Arabs either. 

(My list above is based on aesthetics only - impossible to wipe out a whole breed based on personality)
		
Click to expand...

Spring, I am wounded that you wouldn't like my Arab  he does have a VERY short back, is VERY solid and  is only a tiny, weeny bit dished, might you perhaps like him a little bit???

I don't care for French Trotters, horrible conformation on all the ones i see here, puny necks and big heads , gahh


----------



## Casey76 (23 November 2016)

I suppose I'd better answer my own question 

I don't do Friesians as riding horses; they are fab as carriage horses, but just look *wrong* ridden - like a lot of carriage bred horses (Gelderlanders etc)
Miniature horses - what's the point? I think the ugliest babies in the animal kingdom are mini horse foals - and that includes Shetlands, Section As etc.
Anything with a Roman nose (and that includes fine breeds like the Luso), lots of feather or a heavy beard.

Most draught horses used as riding horses (Ardennais, Comtois, Suffolk Punch, Percheron)
In general I don't like white/bucket faces, blue eyes, anything with overo colouring. Loud sabinos

Anything which has bastardized breeding (hmm... nearly all in the US funnily enough - halter bred QH or Arabs, American Percheron, American Shetland)

I'm amazed I managed to find a horse I actually like lol!


----------



## Shady (23 November 2016)

AR_x said:



			I'm sure many of you will disagree but I wouldn't touch an Arab with a barge pole! Give me a nice hairy cob any day!
		
Click to expand...

I am going off to have a sob now..... and to hug my non hairy horse who never needs clipping or trimming in any way!


----------



## Charlie007 (23 November 2016)

I just like to see a nicely put together nice looking horse so don't really like anything too ugly or with bad conformation. I know a coloured cob that is safe to ride but its coloured and a mare  ( don't do mares) its neck is on upside down, ugly head and horrible spooky eyes. So I wouldn't say I don't like cobs, they just have to be nicely put together! Frisians I'm not keen on and appies for the same reasons as most , sparse mane and tail etc. Not keen on heavy draught types either. But I would buy most of the above if it did the job I wanted it for.


----------



## milliepops (23 November 2016)

Shady said:



			I am going off to have a sob now..... and to hug my non hairy horse who never needs clipping or trimming in any way! 

Click to expand...

's alright, the apple of my eye is a twittish welsh cob!  
I rode some Crabbets for a while and loved them, there are arabs and _arabs _IME.


----------



## SpringArising (23 November 2016)

Shady said:



			I am going off to have a sob now..... and to hug my non hairy horse who never needs clipping or trimming in any way! 

Click to expand...

Is it the one in your avatar Shady? If so he looks so much like a grey Welsh B that I had


----------



## WelshD (23 November 2016)

I have a (probably quite irrational) dislike of horses where their colouring is the main attraction to many people - friesians, Fjords, Hafflingers etc


----------



## Shady (23 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			's alright, the apple of my eye is a twittish welsh cob!  
I rode some Crabbets for a while and loved them, there are arabs and _arabs _IME.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Milliepops darling, i am now only sniveling and have stopped looking at hair extensions and glue  xx


----------



## Shady (23 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Is it the one in your avatar Shady? If so he looks so much like a grey Welsh B that I had 

Click to expand...

Ah, you have included a smiley face so i am safe to say yes ! ( you'd better not be tricking me mind and  be doing throwing up faces now Spring)  xx


----------



## nikkimariet (23 November 2016)

The only type of horse I don't like is ill mannered!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 November 2016)

I'm not at all keen on modern Irish Draughts. They're simply not what they used to be in terms of conformation, and at least half of the ones that I've met have had questionable temperaments too


----------



## Sprat (23 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			's alright, the apple of my eye is a twittish welsh cob!  
I rode some Crabbets for a while and loved them, there are arabs and _arabs _IME.
		
Click to expand...

oh I do like a good opinionated Welsh! What I don't like however is badly put together Welsh X's, I've seen some bizarre looking Welsh X's that look like they are a bunch of different horses cut into one.


----------



## 007Equestrian (23 November 2016)

Any coloured horse where there is less than 50% colour to white. Or when the patches are wishy washy as opposed to solid blocks. Will try to provide examples...

This is too wishy washy for me, not a fan.







This has too much white







But this is lovely!


----------



## Sparemare (23 November 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			Section As with a domed forehead and bug eyes.
		
Click to expand...

This!!!!!


----------



## Cortez (23 November 2016)

Kaimar said:



			I'm not at all keen on modern Irish Draughts. They're simply not what they used to be in terms of conformation, and at least half of the ones that I've met have had questionable temperaments too 

Click to expand...


Oh yes: and modern Irish Draughts - I have always liked the old fashioned type, but they are vanishingly rare these days.


----------



## JJS (23 November 2016)

I'm going to go against the grain and say that I like them all. There are some that I like more than others, but I can see the beauty in most breeds.


----------



## sasquatch (23 November 2016)

I don't like the look of Gelderlanders. I think it's just something about how they move.
I'm also not a fan of some of the American gaited breeds for similar reasons. They can all end up looking a bit like giraffes with long, skinny necks holding their heads up. 
Not a huge fan of akhal tekes for the same reason. 

I love well built coloured cobs. I seem to get on very well with them hehe. 
I love the look of Welsh cobs, but in my experience of them they are too clever for me really. I am convinced B has Welsh in him, and even if he doesn't, whatever sort of crossbreed he is I like to look at but he's too smart. 

I am not a big fan of the very fine TBs, but there are some really nice ones out there so I can't say I don't like them.
I am also not a very big fan of mini horses. I think some of them also look a bit odd sometimes. I don't like very small ponies either, most of them are cheeky so and sos. Can remember when I helped at the RS years ago, there was one who always took the p. He once threw his lunch bucket over the door at me because he had finished as I was walking past and I am convinced it was intentional.


----------



## Annagain (23 November 2016)

I don't dislike any breed particularly but there are plenty I wouldn't buy for myself. Aside from the ones that would be too small, TB is the main one. A TB just wouldn't suit me. I don't like riding narrow horses and I don't want to spend a fortune keeping weight on them, keeping them warm, dealing with mud fever and sorting out rubbish feet. I know there exceptions (my friend's lives on fresh air and his feet are great) but I'm yet to find a nice chunky TB that I'm comfortable on (even though the one I mentioned above is quite chunky for a TB I still feel like I'm sitting on a razor blade when I ride him). I quite like a little bit of TB mixed with something Celtic though.


----------



## rowan666 (23 November 2016)

I don't generally like sec Ds, I see the odd one worth cooing over and a friend has one that I'm totally smitten with but she doesn't really look like a typical D so I'll stand by my dislike of Ds. I'm not a fan of coloured cobs either although I do own 2 both of which are fabulous so don't count


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 November 2016)

sasquatch said:



			Can remember when I helped at the RS years ago, there was one who always took the p. He once threw his lunch bucket over the door at me because he had finished as I was walking past and I am convinced it was intentional.
		
Click to expand...

how can you not love that?! lol-I love small ponies, Shetlands, Exmoors, Dartmoors etc. Not keen on Section Bs, not sure what they are supposed to be for-I like finely built horses but ponies should be ponies.  I've worked with TBs, WBs, arabs and anglos and loved them all-wouldnt want one now though. I love a roman nose personally, which is partly why I love my lusos and they are the only driven horse I would also want as a ridden horse.
If I lived in the US I would have a nice Spanishy mustang and a TWH, which are lovely animals.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 November 2016)

sasquatch said:



			I don't like very small ponies either, most of them are cheeky so and sos. Can remember when I helped at the RS years ago, there was one who always took the p. He once threw his lunch bucket over the door at me because he had finished as I was walking past and I am convinced it was intentional.
		
Click to expand...

My Connemara likes chucking things - his aim is superb! Thinking of buying him a Frisbee...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 November 2016)

Crying over here too with my part bred Arab and two Friesian's  :lol:, though at least they are part breds and no-one has mentioned Hackneys so are they ok ?

I love the finer breeds, wouldn't ever have a cob or anything too heavy or hairy.

Adore Arabs and love anything which moves well, has good conformation and has minimal hair .


----------



## SEL (23 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Do you have any pics you could post? I absolutely love Ardennes.
		
Click to expand...

Well as photobucket won't let me post a photo have a dropbox link to the boy in his summer coat and full feathers. This morning one side was completely plastered in mud, but I'm refusing to photograph that!!

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public?preview=Mills6.jpg


----------



## SpringArising (23 November 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			and two Freisain's
		
Click to expand...

Is that a new breed? :tongue3:


----------



## SEL (23 November 2016)

I'm actually a heavy horse convert. Given the land (they do make a mess - its those feet) I'd have a herd of chunky beasts


----------



## Amye (23 November 2016)

SEL said:









I'm actually a heavy horse convert. Given the land (they do make a mess - its those feet) I'd have a herd of chunky beasts 

Click to expand...

Gorgeous


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Is that a new breed? :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

:lol: 

See I should stick to Arabs I know how to spell that :lol:

#Friesianistoodifficult


----------



## SpringArising (23 November 2016)

SEL said:









I'm actually a heavy horse convert. Given the land (they do make a mess - its those feet) I'd have a herd of chunky beasts 

Click to expand...




Amye said:



			Gorgeous  

Click to expand...

He is too gorgeous. I absolutely adore his colour and teddy bear head!


----------



## chestnut cob (23 November 2016)

I wouldn't say there are any that I actively dislike as you can find good and bad in all, there are just some I like more than others.
Personally I wouldn't want another Welsh D - one is quite enough to last a lifetime thanks v much!  I also don't like most of them but some are nice to look at.  I also wouldn't buy myself a TB and I mostly dislike all of the low level TBs I've seen.  The ones that never get quite the right work (or enough of it), have iffy conformation, never develop the right topline so they always look ewe necked or sway backed, and half of them have rubbish temperaments too.  However, I have no problem with the look of a super fit top level TB eventer which is well muscled with a gleaming coat.  I just wouldn't want one for myself!!

I love the look of heavy horses, they just look stunning and I find them captivating to watch.  Again, I wouldn't want one, too much hard work to keep clean!  I also have a soft spot for most ponies (the exception being Welshies).  I have a Connemara X and although he's fab and I've seen some great ones, I've also seen some horrible, piggy lazy ones. New Forests are lovely, and if I thought I could get away with it,  I would be happy to steal MotherofChickens' Exmoor who is just the cutest pony ever   I like a nice ID too.


----------



## Rollin (23 November 2016)

I have no particular dislikes - only individual horses I have come across who I would not consider owning.  What a lot of people dislike arabs.  Here are two of mine, stallion endurance and SJ and his full sister (in sheepskin noseband) who has jumped 12 clear rounds from 14 starts this year.  You could put a child on the stallion's back, he is a pussycat.


----------



## LHIS (23 November 2016)

Arabs (don't like dished faces and domed forehead look), TBs or anything with skinny legs.  I like the body and legs to look in proportion.  My own horse is a Welsh D x ID x Trad.  I don't usually like coloureds, but now own one


----------



## C1airey (23 November 2016)

Anything with a head which looks like it might have been bred from a seahorse.


----------



## BlackVelvet (23 November 2016)

LHIS said:



			Arabs (don't like dished faces and domed forehead look), TBs or anything with skinny legs.  I like the body and legs to look in proportion.  My own horse is a Welsh D x ID x Trad.  I don't usually like coloureds, but now own one 

Click to expand...

Same! I really do not like Arabs, i think its the dished face.

Give me an ID any day! I love the handsome chunky heads!


----------



## Starzaan (23 November 2016)

I can appreciate all horses, but there are many breeds which I wouldn't personally want to own. 

We have such a range of horses where I work (large riding school, livery and polo yard), and I can enjoy riding zippy little polo ponies, big hunters, hairy cobs, warmbloods - I enjoy all of them and can appreciate them for what they are and how well suited they are to their jobs and their owners. 

When it comes to my own horses though I'm much fussier. I like a big Warmblood, TB or ISH (when I say big, I mean a minimum of 17hh). I don't think I'd ever buy anything else. I had a Friesian on livery with me whom I adored, but again, I don't think I could be doing with all that hair all the time. 

Funny isn't it, how vastly different everyone's opinions are.


----------



## milliepops (23 November 2016)

Starzaan said:



			Funny isn't it, how vastly different everyone's opinions are.
		
Click to expand...

Sums up the whole of HHO, really :wink3::biggrin3:


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 November 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			and if I thought I could get away with it,  I would be happy to steal MotherofChickens' Exmoor who is just the cutest pony ever   I like a nice ID too.
		
Click to expand...

lol-well he is up there  even more importantly, he's a happy chappie and the most honest. We have a mutual appreciation of each other's equines-yours is a cracker.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 November 2016)

Chuckling here at some responses.  Not a fan of the boggling eyes of some Section A's either.  

Horses for courses but I wouldn't go and look at a TB, cob, anything welsh, blue eyes, white faces or spotties.  As someone else has mentioned too, anything ill mannered!


----------



## Tyssandi (23 November 2016)

Casey76 said:



			We all know what our favourite breeds are, but do you have a breed that you just don't like? And why...?
		
Click to expand...

I know what I like 
 It isnt a case of not liking them but I would never  buy
  :  a pure  TB                          -  to fine for my liking and can be a handful
     a warm blood                    -  to   ordinary and  can be temperamental
     anything huge like   Percheron and Clydesdale     as I just don't like huge horses
     Arab                               too hot headed and fine
     Cobs                               too chunky for me  and hairy hoof'ed  for me 
     Friesians                          just don't do anything for me

  There are others but this is the main group


----------



## Damnation (23 November 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			The only type of horse I don't like is ill mannered!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			Honestly its bad isnt it
		
Click to expand...

No not really, I was just pulling yer leg


----------



## Wagtail (23 November 2016)

I am not keen on huge over-sized warmbloods. If I need a big horse I would go for an Irish Draft. But my preference is for smaller medium weight horses 15 - 16 hands, even though I'm tall. I love Welsh cobs, smaller WBs, Arabs, and TBs, but am not keen on traditional coloured cobs. I would not say I actively dislike any breed of horse. The only horses I really don't like are nasty aggressive and/or dangerous ones. Temperament is the number one thing for me and I would overlook any of the aforementioned 'dislikes' if they have a kind, affectionate temperament with a bit of spark and personality.


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

Rollin said:



			I have no particular dislikes - only individual horses I have come across who I would not consider owning.  What a lot of people dislike arabs.  Here are two of mine, stallion endurance and SJ and his full sister (in sheepskin noseband) who has jumped 12 clear rounds from 14 starts this year.  You could put a child on the stallion's back, he is a pussycat.
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous... but those ARE proper arabs.... not the arabs most people here dislike - the seahorse head ones.


----------



## LinzyD (23 November 2016)

There's no pure breed that I dislike.  All can be aesthetically pleasing to me if they are good examples of their particular breed, but my preference is for British native pony breeds, British and European heavy horse breeds and Irish Drafts.  

The 'breed' I really dislike, is the non-breed, irresponsibly bred, random parentage, low value animal that looks like a cut-and-shunt and has terrible general conformation and in some cases actual deformities.  I'm for licencing of breeding in order to prevent this sort of animal ever being bred.  Among my native ponies and hunters I've got one of these poor, unfortunate creatures who was irresponsibly bred, then irresponsibly sold to make a riding pony for a novice owner even though it has a congenital deformity that means it should never be ridden.  We helped the buyer out by taking him off her hands when she learned her error and couldn't bear to pts.  He's living here as a happy companion until his deformity means that he's no longer able to live comfortably and then we will pts, so I speak from experience when I say a BIG DISLIKE of the non-breed.


----------



## pennandh (23 November 2016)

Not a big fan of anything with high knee-action - my dodgy knee means I can't really do much rising trot; so bumpiness is a bit of a bug-bear.

Similarly, I struggle to spend the time crouching necessary to get feathery or white legs looking smart, hence I try to avoid them. This means I tend to prefer dark, solid colours over greys and splodgy types (not that I don't think they look pretty, but having a grey atm I really wouldn't look to buy another).

Also not a fan of trying to climb onto anything over about 16hh or so. Too far to climb. Not fun. Give me a proper small hunter any day (15.2hh is big enough that I don't feel too tall, but small enough that I can actually mount from the ground if I have to).

So, yeah, as long as it's put together well enough that it shouldn't break; isn't going to try to kill me; and is a practical size/colour/type with a low, swinging trot, I'm happy.


----------



## pennyturner (23 November 2016)

I love to see good examples of most breeds.  However, given that I don't have the time or facilities to keep half of them, I satisfy myself with anything which meets the following practical criteria:
Short - so I can get on from the ground easily, saddle or no, and doesn't chew up the field too badly
Hairy - so I don't have to rug it
Fat - and remains so without much help from me
Happy (to include sound, mannerly and kind)

Generally that rules out TB's, Warmbloods, Connemaras and mares.
I have also never forgiven the haflinger which bolted with me in harness when the carriage failed to jump the barbed wire fence behind it.


----------



## Ormsweird (23 November 2016)

Anything with skinny legs that comes with a full gargantuan wardrobe of rugs!

Seriously. 

Give me feathers and bone any day of the week. Then again I own a cob and a fell, so!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2016)

I have a seahorse headed arab and luckily I like him very much.  The grey is high % Crabbet, so her head is less dished. 















I don't think that the in-hand arab people do the breed any favours when they do things like shave around their eyes, wind the horses up so much in the ring and breed for the head shape only. It's a sad really as it's a very old and great breed.

PS. I love Rollin's Shagya Arabians.


----------



## nfpony (23 November 2016)

going slightly against the grain here- Warmbloods- I've never met one that's had any brains whatsoever and compared to my natives they are so complicated! very much a generalisation though and I'm sure there are some lovely ones out there that i just haven't come across!


----------



## Bright_Spark (23 November 2016)

The only horses I don't particularly like are the ones bred/ produced to have exaggerated features, such as arabs and welsh ponies with extremely dished heads, halter bred QH's, TWH's etc.


----------



## risky business (23 November 2016)

I don't think theres a particular breed I dislike but there's certainly features I wouldn't have on a horse.

I prefer finer breeds of horses with minimal hair, but by finer I dont mean scrawny has to be well put together.

So I tend to lean towards a tb, warmblood, arab and sports horse etc.

Wouldn't buy a cob coloured or not, not really anything short, hairy and overly chunky. I tend to prefer horses to ponies in gereral too.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 November 2016)

Coloured cobs and Cleveland bays I honestly would rather walk .


----------



## millikins (23 November 2016)

Really not a fan of Welshies. Not their looks, they are beautiful but all the ones I've come across have been both silly and ungenuine.


----------



## alainax (23 November 2016)

I don't hate any breed. But wouldn't really look at a warmblood or coloured cob.

I am completely biased for Friesians. I have never met any horse breed more handsome, flashy, friendly, kind, safe, mannerly, intelligent... ( ok will stop)


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 November 2016)

nfpony said:



			going slightly against the grain here- Warmbloods- I've never met one that's had any brains whatsoever and compared to my natives they are so complicated! very much a generalisation though and I'm sure there are some lovely ones out there that i just haven't come across!
		
Click to expand...

Funny I've just bought a giant WB. Never had one before and have only really owned natives or part breds natives until this day. He is not complicated tho, far from it. I just point him the way I want him to go and he goes. He's friendly too and never spooks or gets wound up. In fact he makes my natives look dangerous. I love it but as you say, rather different to what I am used to.


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2016)

windand rain said:



			being extremely shallow I dont like horses with ugly heavy heads so if any breed has a big head I probably wouldnt be interested. Not keen on cobs for that reason
		
Click to expand...

I used to feel exactly the same. Forty years later one of my best ever horses is a Clydesdale cross with a Roman nose.

Nothing wrong with how you feel now, but you might change in future like I have.


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2016)

Rollin said:



			I have no particular dislikes - only individual horses I have come across who I would not consider owning.  What a lot of people dislike arabs.  Here are two of mine, stallion endurance and SJ and his full sister (in sheepskin noseband) who has jumped 12 clear rounds from 14 starts this year.  You could put a child on the stallion's back, he is a pussycat.


















Click to expand...

Rollin has no-one told you Arabs can't jump !?!?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 November 2016)

I don't seem to get on with Appaloosa's for some reason.

When I was a kid I went on a trekking holiday and my designated pony was an Appy, it was a thoroughly nasty little beast and in the end I had to be given something else.

Years later, I was looking to buy a horse, and went to see one, and it just took one look at me and put it ears back and swung its head as though to bite. That was a very quick viewing indeed!

More recently, I went to see one which was advertised as the "perfect family pony". It tanked with the owner on the end of a rope through the leccy fencing, and then once tacked up decided it wasn't leaving the yard - where it proceeded to nap violently and bronked. Horrid thing with a nasty piggy eye. That was another quick viewing! I couldn't wait to put space between myself and it (and the owner for that matter). 

Shall avoid Appy's in future! (no offence to anyone that has one LOL). Its a real shame as they do look SO gorgeous!


----------



## BBP (23 November 2016)

For my sins (and I should really know better by now!) I like my sharp, hot headed, fine horses, PREs, Arabs (proper ones), Welsh ponies. I used to work with TBs and warmbloods and loved them. The more sensible ones, cobs, heavies, ones with lots of bone and feather etc just don't excite me, although I do envy their riders a nice sensible xc session once in a while! I think it's the sharpness of the brain that interests me though rather than just the looks. My sharp clever little horse learns everything lightening fast and whilst he can be ridiculous he is also brilliantly easy to work with when training or on the yard. My sisters more sensible horse looks at me like I'm an idiot if I try to teach him the silly stuff I do with mine. And the haffies, cobs and highlands I know treat you like a doormat to be walked over if given half an inch so they wouldn't be my cup of tea (but I know their owners certainly wouldn't swap them for my bonkers beastie so we are all happy!)


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Coloureds. Obviously not a breed, as you can get many breeds that are coloured but the whole two-tone thing just doesn't appeal to me.

Strangely enough, I do like a spotted horse. Just the way some brains work I guess 

Click to expand...

Aww c'mon Tallyho, how can anyone not love mine ?


----------



## Goldenstar (23 November 2016)

Rollin said:



			I have no particular dislikes - only individual horses I have come across who I would not consider owning.  What a lot of people dislike arabs.  Here are two of mine, stallion endurance and SJ and his full sister (in sheepskin noseband) who has jumped 12 clear rounds from 14 starts this year.  You could put a child on the stallion's back, he is a pussycat.





















Click to expand...



He's lovely .


----------



## JJS (23 November 2016)

It's funny because even though I've never disliked any breeds, coloured cobs used to be quite low on my list of breeds that I'd like to own. Now I have one, with a white face and a partially blue eye to boot, and I'm a complete convert. At least I know that nobody else will want to steal her, poor love!


----------



## windand rain (23 November 2016)

KatPT said:



			For my sins (and I should really know better by now!) I like my sharp, hot headed, fine horses, PREs, Arabs (proper ones), Welsh ponies. I used to work with TBs and warmbloods and loved them. The more sensible ones, cobs, heavies, ones with lots of bone and feather etc just don't excite me, although I do envy their riders a nice sensible xc session once in a while! I think it's the sharpness of the brain that interests me though rather than just the looks. My sharp clever little horse learns everything lightening fast and whilst he can be ridiculous he is also brilliantly easy to work with when training or on the yard. My sisters more sensible horse looks at me like I'm an idiot if I try to teach him the silly stuff I do with mine. And the haffies, cobs and highlands I know treat you like a doormat to be walked over if given half an inch so they wouldn't be my cup of tea (but I know their owners certainly wouldn't swap them for my bonkers beastie so we are all happy!)
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear my highland is totally bonkers, fast furious and on the ground manners to burn she thinks she is a lipizzaner including airs above the ground, passage, piaffe and any other move you can think of to keep you on your toes. Luckily she is only 13hh so lots of fun


----------



## BBP (23 November 2016)

windand rain said:



			Oh dear my highland is totally bonkers, fast furious and on the ground manners to burn she thinks she is a lipizzaner including airs above the ground, passage, piaffe and any other move you can think of to keep you on your toes. Luckily she is only 13hh so lots of fun
		
Click to expand...

Your highland sounds my sort of horse then! This is the problem on steriotyping a breed just based on the examples you know I suppose.


----------



## NZJenny (23 November 2016)

I don't dislike any particular breed, but do think it's "horses for courses".  I love seeing Shires and Clydesdales being used in harness, but wouldn't want to ride one.  Standardbreds are the same - fantastic when racing, but again I don't want to ride one.  

Horses that are bred for colour (like Appaloosas) depress me, when it is all about the colour and nothing else and I can see some other breeds going the same way - the more I see of Freisans, the less I'm likely to want one.  

It seems that becoming popular in the in-hand show ring is the death knell for any breed that originated as a riding or working horse.  Sad.


----------



## Mrs B (23 November 2016)

The only ones I dislike are those which have been overbred for the sake of human idiocy and vanity so the animal suffers as a result. 

And I only 'dislike' those poor creatures because of what's been done to them by us, and the health issues we've bred into them ... crass apes that we are. 

That includes dogs, cats, horses ... you name it. It's why (I'm sorry to say) my lip curls to think of many showing classes these days. Breed standards of short muzzles, flat/dished faces, reduced stature, small skulls, sloping backs, tiny legs, no hair, bulging eyes ... need I go on?

Surely the original idea was to show what a breed can achieve and how well it can do the job for which it was bred. Now it seems to be about a weird anthropomorphic exercise to please some bizarre human ideal.

An indicator of how true this is? 

How many 'pet' species do you see these days where you are warned to watch out for a known breed defect before you buy one ...


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Aww c'mon Tallyho, how can anyone not love mine ?  






Click to expand...

Always exceptions where there's rules ...


----------



## ycbm (23 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Always exceptions where there's rules ... 

Click to expand...

Pleased to hear it    he isn't quite as long in the back as he looks there, but he really moves, and  is gorgeously needy in character!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (23 November 2016)

JillA said:



			Coloured common cobs that you see advertised as "stunning". They may have brilliant temperaments but they really are old fashioned vanners, fine to drive but not designed to be ridden. Short backs, coarse bone, lumpy uncomfortable rides IMHO
		
Click to expand...

Yes and so ugly and horrid, I mean just yuk .....course and common.........no doubt got those freaky blue eyes too.......stuff of horror .


----------



## Cobbytype (23 November 2016)

Excluding Whistlejacket (who is lovely), I can't stand Stubbs horses with their silly little heads, docked tails, and scrawny ribby bodies with no depth of girth... neither use nor ornament


----------



## Rapidash (23 November 2016)

Anything 16hh and bay- BORING. 

Otherwise I'm happy with a noble heavy horse, a flash Arab, an honest cob, a spirited PRE, an athletic TB or a characterful native.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (23 November 2016)

NZJenny said:



			I don't dislike any particular breed, but do think it's "horses for courses".  I love seeing Shires and Clydesdales being used in harness, but wouldn't want to ride one.  Standardbreds are the same - fantastic when racing, but again I don't want to ride one.  

Horses that are bred for colour (like Appaloosas) depress me, when it is all about the colour and nothing else and I can see some other breeds going the same way - the more I see of Freisans, the less I'm likely to want one.  

It seems that becoming popular in the in-hand show ring is the death knell for any breed that originated as a riding or working horse.  Sad.
		
Click to expand...

<<<< I never intended to have a Clydesdale to ride but now I have one I simply can not imagine having another sort of horse. Fun, challenging but hard working with a stubborn streak a mile wide but also keen to please. Once on your side they show an intelligence and understanding that is breathtakingly deep. They are kind but cheeky and just pleasant to be around.  However, I might be just a bit bias. Got to love a Kevin!!


----------



## SusannaF (23 November 2016)

American gaited horses are lovely when ridden normally by sane people. Have read that they are saints, temperament-wise &#8211; which I guess is not suprising given what some people do to them.


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Excluding Whistlejacket (who is lovely), I can't stand Stubbs horses with their silly little heads, docked tails, and scrawny ribby bodies with no depth of girth... neither use nor ornament 

Click to expand...

Stubbs as in the paintings? They really are just that


----------



## Kafairia (23 November 2016)

Rapidash said:



			Anything 16hh and bay- BORING.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch... 






He is 16hh to the dot and bay.  he is TB though!

Me personally, prefer lighter breeds but I dont mind a good heavy heavy horse. 

I dont like Sorraia for some reason. Just dont like.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (23 November 2016)

I don't have a particular dislike of any breed. I've had badly put together horses and hairy cobs who had perfect temperaments. The horses I've had have all done their jobs well, including the excellent mad little Arab I had on loan. I don't like badly behaved horses or horses that are rude and can't think for themselves in a situation say out hacking etc.  However usually it's the owners of the horses I can't stand


----------



## only_me (23 November 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:










Click to expand...


See I don't like that type of head - just not my type. It's too coarse and broad imo! But that's my preference, every horse is attractive to their owner  The blue eye is also not for me; I prefer a good ISH type head with an easy kind eye. Blue eyes I find are hard to judge if kind - just off putting imo  

But this is my type  fat and unfit, just like me 






Of course, we all have our off days


----------



## Hoof_Prints (23 November 2016)

I have nothing against any breed as such , you have hideous examples in any breed. I find you get some hideous Gelderlanders advertised online  (generally quite cheap ones!),they just seem to look strangely heavy, upside-down and out of proportion ! Apologies to the lovely Gelderlanders out there.


----------



## rascal (24 November 2016)

Not a big fan of Standardbreds or Arabs, but it is down to the individual horse. 
On the other hand i love natives, heavy horses spots and patches.


----------



## Cobbytype (24 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Stubbs as in the paintings? They really are just that 

Click to expand...

Yes the paintings... just hideous.


----------



## LynH (24 November 2016)

I don't like cobs, anything hairy and I wouldn't buy anything coloured or grey so rules out some of most breeds. 
I had a TB I loved but wouldn't have another. 
My husband would never have a Shetland on our property and he's not even horsey just doesn't like them.


----------



## SEL (24 November 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Yes and so ugly and horrid, I mean just yuk .....course and common.........no doubt got those freaky blue eyes too.......stuff of horror .






















Click to expand...

Love coloured cobs! Not so much love for their feathers when it's muddy though!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 November 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Yes the paintings... just hideous. 






Click to expand...

The art works of Stubbs are very much influenced by the time he lived and painted. Of course he had no idea of how they moved, no one did. He was also a commercial painter , so he would have been constrained by what his patrons wanted. He was very keen to understand the horse and spent years drawing from bodies. Some of the. modern understanding of horses comes from his work. I have the book of his atomomical works. To appreciate art sometimes you need to also understand the social factors involved. I enjoy his work and the little side stories you can often see in the background. I often find that horse people look at the small details of horse art....."ooooooo those hocks  are not right" and therefore do not view the piece as a whole.


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Yes the paintings... just hideous. 






Click to expand...

Erm... he's an artist and the horses he paints are representations only... they're not real horses!!! 

What a bizarre connotation not to like "Stubbs Horses" as if they were in fact photographs of the real thing...


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (24 November 2016)

I personally don't like anything with thick legs and feather.

Not a fan of Sec Cs & Ds, or any cob types.  Don't mind Shires/Clydesdales but can't tell you why as I don't know!  Maybe I think bigger horses carry it better...

And not breed, but I really dislike coloured horses - piebald, skewbald or tri-coloured, I just don't like it.  Possibly a historical thing with the breed I'm associated with but it has leaked into all horses now and I have an aversion to anything with 'too much' white (which is more than a couple of socks and a blaze!)


----------



## Sprat (24 November 2016)

Kafairia said:



			Ouch... 






He is 16hh to the dot and bay.  he is TB though!

Me personally, prefer lighter breeds but I dont mind a good heavy heavy horse. 

I dont like Sorraia for some reason. Just dont like.
		
Click to expand...

Oh now he is just gorgeous! Totally my type, what a stunner!


----------



## FfionWinnie (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I used to feel exactly the same. Forty years later one of my best ever horses is a Clydesdale cross with a Roman nose.

Nothing wrong with how you feel now, but you might change in future like I have.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I would have been the first to agree with the poster who said that 16hh and bay is boring (actually he's 17hh! Eep!) but having had three lessons on my new super duper school master where the grin has never left my face, he's anything BUT boring!


----------



## scats (24 November 2016)

Im not a fan of Friesians, I just don't like the way they look.

A good horse can come in any shape, size or breed though and that's something I always keep in mind.


----------



## milliepops (24 November 2016)

KatPT said:



			Your highland sounds my sort of horse then! This is the problem on steriotyping a breed just based on the examples you know I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

I've been taught this lesson over and over!
Not only that, but those individuals can change so much. My welsh was daft, ungenuine, backward and generally horrid when I first got her - I've just come out of the school beaming at how much she has changed - now willing, forward, ultra trainable and the daftness has turned into a quickness to learn.  Complete turnaround.






Sukistokes2 said:



			Yes and so ugly and horrid, I mean just yuk .....course and common.........no doubt got those freaky blue eyes too.......stuff of horror .








Click to expand...

Beautiful Sukistokes, I love blue eyes, I find them quite mesmerising.


----------



## RunToEarth (24 November 2016)

Anything overly hairy and coarse, I don't like traddy cobs or cobs in general really, I really dislike wall eyes and I'm not a fan of arabs. Now an Irish bog pony on the other hand...


----------



## GGMM09 (24 November 2016)

Casey76 said:



			We all know what our favourite breeds are, but do you have a breed that you just don't like? And why...?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really have a specific type I dont like, I used to dislike TB's but some of them I do really like!! I think it totally depends on the horse  I am a sucker for a coloured trad though!!!!!


----------



## SpringArising (24 November 2016)

Another thing I really hate is horses with visible white sclera. 







I think it looks really ugly. Strangely I quite like wall eyes!


----------



## RunToEarth (24 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Another thing I really hate is horses with visible white sclera. 







I think it looks really ugly. Strangely I quite like wall eyes!
		
Click to expand...

I always think it makes them look slightly neurotic. One of my previous horses has it in one eye and it make him look wired!


----------



## SpringArising (24 November 2016)

RunToEarth said:



			I always think it makes them look slightly neurotic. One of my previous horses has it in one eye and it make him look wired!
		
Click to expand...

Yep! I call it crazy eye


----------



## Caol Ila (24 November 2016)

Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.


----------



## YorksG (24 November 2016)

Caol Ila said:



			Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This with bells on, quite an unpleasant thread imo


----------



## milliepops (24 November 2016)

YorksG said:



			^^^^ This with bells on, quite an unpleasant thread imo
		
Click to expand...

because it seems personal, when people say they don't like the type that you have or love... I just think people are missing out, those who write off a breed because of a small thing.  You never know when you might be surprised by a horse.

There are some I wouldn't choose to own, but can appreciate them and understand the appeal to others


----------



## Rollin (24 November 2016)

Faracat said:



			I have a seahorse headed arab and luckily I like him very much.  The grey is high % Crabbet, so her head is less dished. 















I don't think that the in-hand arab people do the breed any favours when they do things like shave around their eyes, wind the horses up so much in the ring and breed for the head shape only. It's a sad really as it's a very old and great breed.

PS. I love Rollin's Shagya Arabians. 

Click to expand...

Thank you Faracat.  Your horses too show that not all are like sea horses.  My daughter in law has a PhD in Zoology, she loves sea-horses, our son had her enagagement made specially with two sea horses to hold the diamond.

On a serious note, I read somewhere that the Arabian face is not so much 'dished' but has a prominent domed forehead which exaggerates the dish.  I believe that a large cranium makes space for a big brain.

My other breed is the Cleveland Bay - which I suppose (according one post makes them boring)  Anything Bay and 16hh is boring.


----------



## Cobbytype (24 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Erm... he's an artist and the horses he paints are representations only... they're not real horses!!! 

What a bizarre connotation not to like "Stubbs Horses" as if they were in fact photographs of the real thing...
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of fun TH. 

In my eyes they're all lovely in their own ways.


----------



## only_me (24 November 2016)

Caol Ila said:



			Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a thread about what your preferred type of horse is. Obviously everyone is different in what they like but tbh if you get offended or upset at someone not liking your own type of horse then maybe HHO isn't for you


----------



## Casey76 (24 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Another thing I really hate is horses with visible white sclera. 







I think it looks really ugly. Strangely I quite like wall eyes!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I love a white sclera - in the right face


----------



## Caol Ila (24 November 2016)

only_me said:



			It's just a thread about what your preferred type of horse is. Obviously everyone is different in what they like but tbh if you get offended or upset at someone not liking your own type of horse then maybe HHO isn't for you 

Click to expand...

Then why not title it, "What's your preferred type?" HHO is fine.  It's just an unnecessarily crabbit thread.  Who cares if you don't like cobs (or whatever?).  Not cob owners, I hope!


----------



## Gallop_Away (24 November 2016)

I'm not a fan of your common gypsy cob type in general. The ones who have been left to their own devices to breed to their hearts content and usually have very poor conformation. The ones of have been selectively bred however can be lovely. We used to own a gorgeous little gypsy cob mare who was honestly one of the prettiest little mares you'd ever seen.

I don't like overbred arabs. they just look like horse-ducks (sorry)

Im also not a fan of spindly tbs. I love a tb with a nice bit of bone though.


----------



## Mule (24 November 2016)

I don't dislike any breed but I wouldn't own an ex racer because of possible health issues.
 I like hot bloods or an ISH with a good amount of blood. I'd love an Arab


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Caol Ila said:



			Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.
		
Click to expand...




YorksG said:



			^^^^ This with bells on, quite an unpleasant thread imo
		
Click to expand...


Have we really reached a stage where people are so sensitive that they take offence if their horse is a breed someone else doesn't like?

To the point where people are suggesting that the person who has a breed they don't like should not actually be allowed to say that for fear of hurting those sensitive people's feelings?

How do people manage to live in the real world if they are so fragile?

What kind of a world are we going to be living in when no-one is allowed to say anything that might upset someone else?

OP like most people who contributed, I think this is a fun and interesting thread. People have said they dislike all three breeds I own, two of the colours, one of the head shape and one of the eyes (in two different ways)  to cap it off.  I'm not about to start crying any time soon, they're just wrong 


PS why do people OPEN threads with titles which they are clearly going to be upset by?


----------



## milliepops (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			OP like most people who contributed, I think this is a fun and interesting thread. People have said they dislike all three breeds I own, two of the colours, one of the head shape and one of the eyes (in two different ways)  to cap it off.  I'm not about to start crying any time soon, they're just wrong 

Click to expand...

I'm rather hoping I'll be able to find some super horses on the market when I'm looking again, all at rock bottom prices because no one likes their faces/eyes/colour etc, lol!  Handsome is as handsome does


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 November 2016)

Well I seem to like everything that's been shown in photos so far.

Blue eyes - yes
White sclera - yes
Flouncy cobs - yes etc...

I'm just wondering where the photo of Rollin's lovely Cleveland Bays is?


----------



## Amye (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Have we really reached a stage where people are so sensitive that they take offence if their horse is a breed someone else doesn't like?

OP like most people who contributed, I think this is a fun and interesting thread. People have said they dislike all three breeds I own, two of the colours, one of the head shape and one of the eyes (in two different ways)  to cap it off.  I'm not about to start crying any time soon, they're just wrong 

Click to expand...

I think this too, i just find it interesting to see other peoples likes/dislikes. It's not personal, no one is slagging off any one or anyones horses, it's all just generic talk.

And, like me, most people have said that it is all about temperament for them but they wouldn't go to look at XYZ type of horse if they HAD to say what they didn't like. Which is fair enough as everyone has different tastes.


----------



## cobgoblin (24 November 2016)

Well I have two hairy cobs with loads of bone, and feather that sticks out about a foot around their feet. One even has the dreaded white sclera...and can give you and evil look....and he's black and white...and he's got a huge head, but he needs it to counterbalance his massive bum. What's worse...I only cut their tails when trailing on the floor!
I'm a bit disappointed that I haven't got one with blue eyes now....still time to rectify that though.


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

I've got one with a mixed blue and brown eye with a mostly white sclera. He ticks almost every box.

Does that mean everyone will love it, or everyone will hate it . ?

I love how unusual it is. Photo below.


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)




----------



## Broc (24 November 2016)

I have hairy cobs, one with Blue eyes, also a TB that has arrived home with my daughter, love them all but the TB seems so fragile in comparison,  think it is what you get used to. We thought ole' Blue eyes was so ugly when she first arrived, she seems beautiful now...


----------



## Amye (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:








Click to expand...

I love it  Beautiful!


----------



## Cobbytype (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:








Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing YCBM... blue eye(s), white's of eyes showing, coloured, probably has a bit of feather and a round bum. I'll take him/her off your hands


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Oh you poor thing YCBM... blue eye(s), white's of eyes showing, coloured, probably has a bit of feather and a round bum. I'll take him/her off your hands 

Click to expand...

Lovely round bum but TB legs! Halter bred QH (and they are grotesque, seriously!). Trust me, you wouldn't want him, he's an acquired taste . And the other eye is brown. And he's snuck up over 16.2 and still growing, you can't miss him


----------



## windand rain (24 November 2016)

What a boring, unimaginitive world we would live in if everyone liked and wanted the same thing. This thread just demonstrates how diverse the likes and dislikes of humans are. I did admit to being shallow as I like pretty heads which is not on any particular breed but although I love to see carriage horses driving I dont like to see them ridden so for me it really is how well they fit their job


----------



## atropa (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Lovely round bum but TB legs! Halter bred QH (and they are grotesque, seriously!). Trust me, you wouldn't want him, he's an acquired taste . And the other eye is brown. And he's snuck up over 16.2 and still growing, you can't miss him 

Click to expand...

Omg stunning! And I don't like blue eyes either. More photos please?


----------



## SpringArising (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Have we really reached a stage where people are so sensitive that they take offence if their horse is a breed someone else doesn't like?

To the point where people are suggesting that the person who has a breed they don't like should not actually be allowed to say that for fear of hurting those sensitive people's feelings?

How do people manage to live in the real world if they are so fragile?

What kind of a world are we going to be living in when no-one is allowed to say anything that might upset someone else?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## YorksG (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Have we really reached a stage where people are so sensitive that they take offence if their horse is a breed someone else doesn't like?

To the point where people are suggesting that the person who has a breed they don't like should not actually be allowed to say that for fear of hurting those sensitive people's feelings?

How do people manage to live in the real world if they are so fragile?

What kind of a world are we going to be living in when no-one is allowed to say anything that might upset someone else?

OP like most people who contributed, I think this is a fun and interesting thread. People have said they dislike all three breeds I own, two of the colours, one of the head shape and one of the eyes (in two different ways)  to cap it off.  I'm not about to start crying any time soon, they're just wrong 


PS why do people OPEN threads with titles which they are clearly going to be upset by?
		
Click to expand...

No-one was saying the thread shouldn't exist, just their opinion of it, or does that offend you? In which case, a bit of pot and kettle going on there.


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

R



YorksG said:



			No-one was saying the thread shouldn't exist, just their opinion of it, or does that offend you? In which case, a bit of pot and kettle going on there.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't offend me, it scares me where society is going when everyone thinks that have a right never to hear anyone say anything that they don't like.

I also wonder why people open threads with titles which make it quite clear what they are about, only to post that they don't like the thread and wish it hadn't been started, spoiling the fun of everyone who was quite happy with it.

Why did you open it if all you wanted to do was criticise it? Was the title not clear enough for you?

I'll defend to the end your right to write what you like. But I'll never understand it.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (24 November 2016)

Caol Ila said:



			Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.
		
Click to expand...

So do I - that's precisely the issue that I have with the modern Irish Draught. The old fashioned ones are great, IMO, but as Cortez said they're getting awfully hard to find 

Disclaimer: I have a mostly white coloured cob of unknown breeding with a proper carthorse sort of head, an overly tall seahorse headed Connemara, and a small spotted pony with boxy feet and a weirdly pointy muzzle. Not winning any beauty contests here!


----------



## YorksG (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			R

It doesn't offend me, it scares me where society is going when everyone thinks that have a right never to hear anyone say anything that they don't like.

I also wonder why people open threads with titles which make it quite clear what they are about, only to post that they don't like the thread and wish it hadn't been started, spoiling the fun of everyone who was quite happy with it.

Why did you open it if all you wanted to do was criticise it? Was the title not clear enough for you?

I'll defend to the end your right to write what you like. But I'll never understand it.
		
Click to expand...

Please re-read, no-one is saying that the thread should not exist, or that we are offended by it, merely that we don't like the premis, why is not acceptable for people to say that, in your opinion? I wasn't aware that you were the abiter of who could have an opinion and who could not, although I probably should have been aware that this was your belief!


----------



## SEL (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:








Click to expand...

ohhhh - I LIKE!


----------



## SEL (24 November 2016)

I like this thread - and I've got a draft horse with a tonne of feather and an Appaloosa with a white sclera. In fact because she has pink skin around her eyes it gives her quite a human look - and she can raise her eyebrows at you.

If I was at all sensitive about people not liking certain types / breeds I'd have had to disappear off to the corner and have a good cry after reading this thread. But in a yard full of bay or chestnut thoroughbreds you can spot my 2 a mile off!

[still think everyone will be converted to draft horses if they had an Ardennes in their lives.....]


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

YorksG said:



			Please re-read, no-one is saying that the thread should not exist, or that we are offended by it, merely that we don't like the premis, why is not acceptable for people to say that, in your opinion? I wasn't aware that you were the abiter of who could have an opinion and who could not, although I probably should have been aware that this was your belief!
		
Click to expand...

It's perfectly acceptable, of course, for you to say you don't like the thread. It's pointless to claim that doesn't mean that you aren't saying that it shouldn't exist, otherwise why did you bother commenting if you do think it should exist?  To make other people too embarrassed to post, or what?  If you do think it should exist but you don't like it, why did you bother opening it just to be negative, that's what I don't get?


----------



## YorksG (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			It's perfectly acceptable, of course, for you to say you don't like the thread. It's pointless to claim that doesn't mean that you aren't saying that it shouldn't exist, otherwise why did you bother commenting if you do think it should exist?  To make other people too embarrassed to post, or what?  If you do think it should exist but you don't like it, why did you bother opening it just to be negative, that's what I don't get?
		
Click to expand...

People may post whatever threads they choose to, I may post whatever I choose to post on those threads, that is the nature of a forum, differences of opinion are what make the forum work IMO, not however being answerable to other posters as to why other individuals choose to post.


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

YorksG said:



			People may post whatever threads they choose to, I may post whatever I choose to post on those threads, that is the nature of a forum, differences of opinion are what make the forum work IMO, not however being answerable to other posters as to why other individuals choose to post.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I can ask questions, you can refuse to answer them. You can open a thread you know from the title will annoy you, and post even if your only objective is to  make other people who have already posted feel bad and make other people too shy to post. Those are our rights.  We are in complete agreement


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

I've never seen a knabstrupper that didn't look like a clunky spotty carthorse. Is it just me?


----------



## YorksG (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Exactly. I can ask questions, you can refuse to answer them. You can open a thread you know from the title will annoy you, and post even if your only objective is to  make other people who have already posted feel bad and make other people too shy to post. Those are our rights.  We are in complete agreement 

Click to expand...

I think you do you fellow forum members a disservice, very few are such shrinking violets that they would become shy of posting, admittedly some are considerably thicker skinned than others!


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I've never seen a knabstrupper that didn't look like a clunky spotty carthorse. Is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

Let's get this thread back on track shall we?  Anyone else have a problem with knabstruppers?


----------



## cobgoblin (24 November 2016)

Is this the point when we get the popcorn out?


----------



## Cortez (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I've never seen a knabstrupper that didn't look like a clunky spotty carthorse. Is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, just you: one of the real old baroque breeds currently being "updated" out of existance. Getting very hard to find the old type any more unfortunately.


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Yup, just you: one of the real old baroque breeds currently being "updated" out of existance. Getting very hard to find the old type any more unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

The ones I've seen look like an appaloosa gone wrong, Cortez, with really ugly (to me  ) heads. What should they look like?  Were they meant for riding or driving?


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Yup, just you: one of the real old baroque breeds currently being "updated" out of existance. Getting very hard to find the old type any more unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Only if it's buttered or toffee.

Anyone else think ordinary popcorn smells horrible?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

I've not read the whole thread but I hate anything that is spotted. It's not just the colouring, it's the eyes and I have rarely come across one with halfway decent conformation.

Other than that so long as it has good conformation, it's head suits it's body and it is a shetland then we shall all get along fabulously!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Only if it's buttered or toffee.

Anyone else think ordinary popcorn smells horrible?
		
Click to expand...

No! Buttered popcorn smells and tastes VILE! What is almost as bad is the Sweet and Salted that you put in the microwave, it smells like acid!


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

EKW said:



			No! Buttered popcorn smells and tastes VILE! What is almost as bad is the Sweet and Salted that you put in the microwave, it smells like acid!
		
Click to expand...

Acid as in LSD ?   I wouldn't know


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			Acid as in LSD ?   I wouldn't know 

Click to expand...

As in battery acid ... And it tastes almost as bad!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

Just for all you tb/exracer/grey/white tail haters  







For the coloured/shetland haters







And for all those who hate horses that aren't quite whole!


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

EKW said:



			As in battery acid ... And it tastes almost as bad!
		
Click to expand...

You've eaten battery acid !!!!!!   ??????


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

I'd never buy a white, but he's a beauty


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

Caol Ila said:



			Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.
		
Click to expand...




YorksG said:



			^^^^ This with bells on, quite an unpleasant thread imo
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on ladies... it's a bit of light hearted banter. Nice to see a bit back on HHO tbh... it's good to know what people like and don't like, no one is judging the owners - unless they choose to take that from it, which I sincerely hope no one does....

It's a bit like "I don't like flares vs I don't like drainpipes"


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

Caol Ila said:



			Kind of a negative thread.    "I don't like your horse (whatever 'your horse' may be)."

I like anything with a pleasant temperament and decent conformation.
		
Click to expand...




Cobbytype said:



			It's a bit of fun TH. 

In my eyes they're all lovely in their own ways.
		
Click to expand...

True, true... I take it all back... I didn't see the humour and I quite like a bit of humour...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			You've eaten battery acid !!!!!!   ??????      

Click to expand...

No but I think I would rather that than that bloomin popcorn again!


----------



## Cortez (24 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			The ones I've seen look like an appaloosa gone wrong, Cortez, with really ugly (to me  ) heads. What should they look like?  Were they meant for riding or driving?
		
Click to expand...

They were manége horses, like Lippizaners, Neopolitans, Spanish, etc. I'll see if I can find a picture. And actually appaloosas look like knabstrupers gone wrong ......


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

I can't stand Lusitanos. They look like ugly andalusians


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			They were manége horses, like Lippizaners, Neopolitans, Spanish, etc. I'll see if I can find a picture. And actually appaloosas look like knabstrupers gone wrong ...... 

Click to expand...

Please.


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			They were manége horses, like Lippizaners, Neopolitans, Spanish, etc. I'll see if I can find a picture. And actually appaloosas look like knabstrupers gone wrong ...... 

Click to expand...

proper appy's are rather sparse in the ol' mane department... like balding Knabs...


----------



## Cortez (24 November 2016)

I like this one....


----------



## oldie48 (24 November 2016)

TBH life is too short to read all the posts but I don't like hairy coloured cobs, really I'm not a fan of coloured horses, full stop. However, I have the most beautiful coloured horse but I still hate his white legs, with the pink skin ugh! Fortunately when I'm riding him I can't see his horrid white legs or his hideous white bum, so I'm very happy! I also loathe ugly horses, not their fault, I know and they might have lovely temperaments but I spend a lot of time looking at my horses and if they are not pleasing to the eye, they are not pleasing to me. I am, of course, so shallow that when I buy beautiful horses that I can't ride one side of, I can at least enjoy looking at them. I also don't like Arabs, shitlands, spotted things, Welshies, horses without manners or brakes and anything with huge feet and a very hairy legs! On the whole I think I am very easy to please!


----------



## oldie48 (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			I like this one....





Click to expand...

Looks a bit spotty to me!


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

So allowing for the stylistic painting, Cortez, solid bodies, lightish bone for the body size, neat head, typical baroque style but with some spots?

Why am I seeing clunky great things for sale that look like they should be in front of a rag and bone cart?


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			I like this one....





Click to expand...

Noseband is a bit tight....


----------



## rowan666 (24 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			I can't stand Lusitanos. They look like ugly andalusians 

Click to expand...

I don't really rate Andalucians, they're like a less noble looking version of lusos  love a Roman nose and a crackpot personality! Ha

Disclaimer: for any of those over sensitive types I'm just kidding... I only dislike sec Ds


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			I like this one....





Click to expand...

Horse aside - how long is that guys lower leg?!?!


----------



## tristar (24 November 2016)

Hugin the knapstrupper stallion owned by bent branderup is so beautiful he could win anyones heart, and he is completely blind, he is  an utterly stunning example of the breed.

my favourite breed is the unicorn, but that is because i own one.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

tristar said:



			my favourite breed is the unicorn, but that is because i own one.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not find that their horn gets stuck in haynets?!  

If I could have any horse I would have Binky


----------



## Cortez (24 November 2016)

Horse aside - how long is that guys lower leg?!?!

...............Horse is probably about 14.2h, the standard height for the late 17c.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (24 November 2016)

tristar said:



			Hugin the knapstrupper stallion owned by bent branderup is so beautiful he could win anyones heart, and he is completely blind, he is  an utterly stunning example of the breed.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, he is gorgeous. If the rest of the breed was the same stamp as he, then I doubt so many would dislike them. 

I really wouldn't buy anything narrow so TB's or Arab's, standardbred, FT etc. I wouldn't personally buy a cob type or anything under 17hh unless a real stamp of a horse. I'm not keen on lusitanos, gelderlanders, modern fresians, Andalusians (unless a stallion) or anything grey. 

I don't dislike any of the above, but still wouldn't purchase any of the above. 

What I really hate is a prissy horse that's over dramatic and fannies about. I don't mind spooking and a bit of life about them, but like a horse to have the same 'sod it, lets give it a bash' temperament as me!


----------



## cobgoblin (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			I like this one....





Click to expand...

Why is my old headmistress riding that horse? Just needs the nuns habit.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Horse aside - how long is that guys lower leg?!?!

...............Horse is probably about 14.2h, the standard height for the late 17c.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the lower leg seems to be abnormally long in comparison to the rest of his body. I know he has heeled and topped boots but it still looks mighty long!


----------



## Cortez (24 November 2016)

Hugin (sadly no longer with us...) was a lovely example of the old type of knabstrupper, the baroque horse, 15 - 15.2, muscular but elegant with strong hindquarters, tall & massive neck, mobile hocks and very active paces. The Danes, along with Friesian, Lusitano and PRE breeders, are now trying to make "sportshorses" out of them :-(


----------



## HashRouge (24 November 2016)

tristar said:



			Hugin the knapstrupper stallion owned by bent branderup is so beautiful he could win anyones heart, and he is completely blind, he is  an utterly stunning example of the breed.
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't know. He's pretty but he's still too spotty for my liking!

To be honest it's horses for courses and not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## Cortez (24 November 2016)

EKW said:



			Yes but the lower leg seems to be abnormally long in comparison to the rest of his body. I know he has heeled and topped boots but it still looks mighty long!
		
Click to expand...

Erm, it's a painting...so the proportions are, em, artistic...

Cobgoblin...you were taught by Louis XIII! How old ARE you?


----------



## Orangehorse (24 November 2016)

I really dislike these bone-headed coloured cobs.  I know, I know, there are some good ones, some win showing classes, go hunting, can jump, etc. etc. but they would be far from my first choice.

I'm not a big fan of Welshies in general.  The A, B and C can look utterly sweet but can be little sh....ts, we know what.  And I think Section Ds are fine in Wales, when you have a convenient Welsh mountain to ride them up and tire them out, but I have know some bonkers, hysterical, steam rollers of that breed!

I have had some good Shetlands, so don't dislike them.  Also New Forest and Connemaras.  Of course, nothing can beat a beautiful thoroughbred, even though I don't want to ride them anymore.


----------



## tristar (24 November 2016)

the unicorn is  magical creature, who has no need for common and everyday objects such as haynets.

i think its a bad reflection on us to dislike a breed,
 because most horses if trained properly can be beautiful and have their own special qualities, if they are given the chance.


----------



## cobgoblin (24 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Erm, it's a painting...so the proportions are, em, artistic...

Cobgoblin...you were taught by Louis XIII! How old ARE you?
		
Click to expand...

What's more worrying is that Louis X111 was a nun in the sixties! Where is he now?


----------



## Cobbytype (24 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			True, true... I take it all back... I didn't see the humour and I quite like a bit of humour... 

Click to expand...

Someone ought to do a thread about why anyone would want to own a cob ;-)


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

EKW said:



			Yes but the lower leg seems to be abnormally long in comparison to the rest of his body. I know he has heeled and topped boots but it still looks mighty long!
		
Click to expand...

no no no nonono.... that is basically a 17c depiction of a pony tanking off, which Thelwell copied.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 November 2016)

I once went to see a potential loan pony for my son.  It was fugly, I just couldn't bring myself to have it in the field!  (it was also a little terror!)


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			I've been taught this lesson over and over!
Not only that, but those individuals can change so much. My welsh was daft, ungenuine, backward and generally horrid when I first got her - I've just come out of the school beaming at how much she has changed - now willing, forward, ultra trainable and the daftness has turned into a quickness to learn.  Complete turnaround.






Beautiful Sukistokes, I love blue eyes, I find them quite mesmerising.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , 
He is my baby
I like the blue eyes, it's interesting because you can really see where they are looking. For example I was always told the eyes followed the ears, well they don't always, sometimes moses points his ears one way and looks another. He always spots the camera.....the tart!!


----------



## GemG (24 November 2016)

Cobs, esp hairy traditional ones, sorry, if that was the only type of horse you could have...  I wouldn't be interested in horses.  Not keen on Fell/Dale either. 

Isn't it funny how you develop your own preferences through your own experiences etc!?! Non-horsey people think they're all [horses] the same, when quite clearly, they most certainly aren't!!!!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 November 2016)

GemG

Isn't it funny how you develop your own preferences through your own experiences etc!?! Non-horsey people think they're all [horses said:
			
		


			the same, when quite clearly, they most certainly aren't!!!!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest under the skin, under the feather and bone they are all the same. Just like dogs we have simply not been breeding them selectively long enough for them to be that different. Minor traits maybe but not the deep programming where it counts. 

I like horses, if I had to be without, what ever it looked like, I'm not sure I'd really want to live. Feel the same about dogs. 

I do have a type, heavier, with bone and hairy , short backed and difficult to fit a saddle to. 

However I dislike no breed or type of horse, I find beauty in them all. Even the poor over bred " scrub" stock. They are as deserving of appropriate care as any " better" horse. 

I hate nothing equine because I love horses in all their diversity. Same with dogs.


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Someone ought to do a thread about why anyone would want to own a cob ;-)
		
Click to expand...

ha!


----------



## SusannaF (25 November 2016)

Beryl and Boxter on this site are Knabstruppers who might win a few people over:

http://www.hofreitschule.de/reitkunst-erleben/pferde-von-a-z.html

(And that cream luso is a glorious beast)


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2016)

SusannaF said:



			Beryl and Boxter on this site are Knabstruppers who might win a few people over:

http://www.hofreitschule.de/reitkunst-erleben/pferde-von-a-z.html

(And that cream luso is a glorious beast)
		
Click to expand...

Stunning horses SusannaF - love the Baroque breeds.


----------



## SEL (25 November 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29634&thumb=1&d=1480068351

I'm going to start a thread about why everyone needs a short, fat Ardennes in their lives.

You don't know you need one until one lands in your lap (not literally luckily. He's landed on my toe before and that took a fair while to recover from  )


----------



## Merlod (25 November 2016)

It depends on use really; I like something smart, comfortable, versatile and intelligent  native ponies seem to tick all the boxes for me. I particularly like welshies. I also would consider an arabian but not a "seahorse" headed one.

I dont like tbs/trotter type things  ugly heads, spidery with no substance. I get that they are fast but thats about it.

There are a few breeds that I dont dislike but they dont do anything for me under saddle  I would much rather see cobs, friesians, fjords and heavy horse breeds in harness.


----------



## Rollin (25 November 2016)

Faracat said:



			Well I seem to like everything that's been shown in photos so far.

Blue eyes - yes
White sclera - yes
Flouncy cobs - yes etc...

I'm just wondering where the photo of Rollin's lovely Cleveland Bays is? 

Click to expand...

Thanks Faracat.  A 16h Bay and Boring.  CB filly both parents Quality Assured,  Being schooled by a lady who competes at Prix St Georges.


----------



## Rollin (25 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			ha! 

Click to expand...

Let us go for it guys.  How about why you would never own a TB?  I ask this because when I lived in the UK my TB owning friends spent a lot of time and money with their local vet.  This does not mean I don't like TB's but I would ask a lot of questions before buying one.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (25 November 2016)

Rollin said:



			Thanks Faracat.  A 16h Bay and Boring.  CB filly both parents Quality Assured,  Being schooled by a lady who competes at Prix St Georges.






Click to expand...

I like Cleveland Bays


----------



## little_critter (25 November 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Thank you , 
He is my baby
I like the blue eyes, it's interesting because you can really see where they are looking. For example I was always told the eyes followed the ears, well they don't always, sometimes moses points his ears one way and looks another. He always spots the camera.....the tart!!
		
Click to expand...

My girls eyes certainly don't follow the ears. I tried to teach her lesson 1 of clicker training (you don't get the treat until you show no interest in the treat). She quickly learned the 'rules' and you can see her pointedly looking away scrutinising the far corner....but 1 ear on the treat at all times. It's truly comical, like "la la la, I'm not looking at the treat, I'm NOT looing at that treat, if I keep looking over here you will give me the treat"


----------



## Blanche (25 November 2016)

I wouldn't have hairy cobs, especially hairy coloured cobs nor Friesians. I do like a Suffolk Punch and Clevelands are a big favourite but prefer an Arab, Thoroughbred or an American stock horse breed. Oh and the small Welsh breeds and RP.


----------



## GemG (25 November 2016)

He would cry into his sparse mane, but there's not enough of it!     LOL!


----------



## Sprat (25 November 2016)

Rollin said:



			Let us go for it guys.  How about why you would never own a TB?  I ask this because when I lived in the UK my TB owning friends spent a lot of time and money with their local vet.  This does not mean I don't like TB's but I would ask a lot of questions before buying one.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I would completely rule out a TB, but it would have to be put together well for me to be interested. There's a lovely old ex racer at my yard who is just stunning, has good feet, sane, generally no issues. I wouldn't mind one like that.

I don't think I would be able to ride one side of a recently OTTB though.


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 November 2016)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			You are right, he is gorgeous. If the rest of the breed was the same stamp as he, then I doubt so many would dislike them. 

I really wouldn't buy anything narrow so TB's or Arab's, standardbred, FT etc. I wouldn't personally buy a cob type or anything under 17hh unless a real stamp of a horse. I'm not keen on lusitanos, gelderlanders, modern fresians, Andalusians (unless a stallion) or anything grey. 

I don't dislike any of the above, but still wouldn't purchase any of the above. 

What I really hate is a prissy horse that's over dramatic and fannies about. I don't mind spooking and a bit of life about them, but like a horse to have the same 'sod it, lets give it a bash' temperament as me!
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of people think Arabs are narrow spindly things but most are really not both of mine are in X wide saddles and have a leg in each corner, and most people that ride them comment how wide they are one of mine like sitting on a barrel his ribcage is huge, I am not trying to convince you to like Arabs I know they are not for everyone but I just had to comment on the narrow thing


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 November 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think a lot of people think Arabs are narrow spindly things but most are really not both of mine are in X wide saddles and have a leg in each corner, and most people that ride them comment how wide they are one of mine like sitting on a barrel his ribcage is huge, I am not trying to convince you to like Arabs I know they are not for everyone but I just had to comment on the narrow thing

Click to expand...

Agreed, even my dainty PBA is a MW minimum (W in jeffries ), back shape is an odd one as despite being built like a tank with regard amount of bone and amount of shoulder and bum Topaz is still only a MW due to her shaping behind the withers.


----------



## ycbm (25 November 2016)

GemG said:









He would cry into his sparse mane, but there's not enough of it!     LOL!
		
Click to expand...

I like him! Is he a knab?


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 November 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Agreed, even my dainty PBA is a MW minimum (W in jeffries ), back shape is an odd one as despite being built like a tank with regard amount of bone and amount of shoulder and bum Topaz is still only a MW due to her shaping behind the withers.
		
Click to expand...

I have known much taller horses to have narrower saddles as well, my friends sports horse of 16.1 is a medium fit and she is like sitting on a razor blade compared to my small stumpy 15h barrel of an arab.

its very deceiving as looking at your Topaz you would think she would need a much wider saddle.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (25 November 2016)

I own 1 x very large boring looking brown horse






When I first got her and she was a gangly ugly duckling I really disliked her. But now she's 5 she's really grown on me- Her jump helps :lol:

1 x Plain looking white one, complete with weird markings and funny eyes






And 1 x rose grey one. He is gangly and rather ugly-but-cute. He will grow into himself (I hope)






I like to have them in all different colours to save myself confusion early in a morning!


----------



## Sprat (25 November 2016)

ljohnsonsj if you ever get bored of your gangly, plain and boring horses I will happily take them off your hands.


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2016)

GemG said:









He would cry into his sparse mane, but there's not enough of it!     LOL!
		
Click to expand...

Actually I rather like this spotty.


----------



## Cortez (25 November 2016)

Here's another one...


----------



## cobgoblin (25 November 2016)

Cortez said:



			Here's another one...






Click to expand...

That's another painting Cortez....where are the real horses that look like that?


----------



## Cortez (25 November 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			That's another painting Cortez....where are the real horses that look like that?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but that's the point...they are becoming vanishingly rare, as are most of the true baroque types within the old breeds these days. I DON'T like the modern "sporthorse" type Friesian/PRE/Lusitano/Friedriksburg/Knabstrup/etc.


----------



## Auslander (25 November 2016)

Alf has this to say to anyone who doesn't like boring bay horses...


----------



## ponypatters (25 November 2016)

I have found that most breeds can have something that someone dislikes, its kind of subjective that way, I sometimes dislike my ISH - some of his recent comments here - just to make you laugh  www.ponypatters.com/blog ........but then I can also dislike my warmblood when he naps !!


----------



## Achinghips (25 November 2016)

Arabs, yuk! Thoroughbreds, too high maintenance oh and ponies are demons.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			I dont think I dislike a particular breed but I'm not a fan of other peoples horses or ponies in general. I love MY horse but couldnt care less about yours, lol!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same, apart from my horse's best mate and his next door neighbour who was sold to some lucky person in Milton Keynes last week. If I had my brave pants back, I'd have bought him, big affectionate bay warmblood. I'm the same with dogs, mine are fab, don't really care about anyone else's. 

Ideally, I want a younger and not so knackered version of the Hanoverian X I had, very dark bay, probably seal, 17hh2, spooky, flashy, very sweet. What I have is the polar opposite, hairy, chunky cob. The hair drives me a bit nuts, but he has a rubbish mane. Weird. I wish I was hard hearted and I'd sell and get what I really want.


----------



## SusannaF (25 November 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Stunning horses SusannaF - love the Baroque breeds.
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous, aren't they? Those folk ride beautifully too. A couple of years ago I watched them do a reconstruction of a quadrille from the 1750s at Potsdam and it was magical. They're performed at Hampton Court too, I think.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (26 November 2016)

Sprat said:



			ljohnsonsj if you ever get bored of your gangly, plain and boring horses I will happily take them off your hands.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I failed to mention every single one is a bucket/rug trasher. Still interested?


----------



## GemG (26 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I like him! Is he a knab?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, funnily enough he is not a knab! He is 14.2hh registered/licensed British spotted pony, but in truth their breed description and standards are so broad it's unreal! In truth his mum was Arab X new forest, sire an unreg spotty.  He came out looking like a small warm blood/hunter type!?!?

Has all the spotty characteristics, thankfully his tail is not a wisp though, it is 'fine' but 'normal' and he has the best feet ever.   

...Never ever need to pull mane to plait though!


----------



## GemG (26 November 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think a lot of people think Arabs are narrow spindly things but most are really not both of mine are in X wide saddles and have a leg in each corner, and most people that ride them comment how wide they are one of mine like sitting on a barrel his ribcage is huge, I am not trying to convince you to like Arabs I know they are not for everyone but I just had to comment on the narrow thing

Click to expand...

A good Arab always has well sprung ribs (decent barrel) which takes up your leg nicely. Our 14.2 (his dam was a PB Arab) - he is wide and I had a job getting a decent dressage saddle for him. I'm 5'9" or 5'10" ish with long legs and he never feels small.


----------



## Rollin (26 November 2016)

GemG said:



			A good Arab always has well sprung ribs (decent barrel) which takes up your leg nicely. Our 14.2 (his dam was a PB Arab) - he is wide and I had a job getting a decent dressage saddle for him. I'm 5'9" or 5'10" ish with long legs and he never feels small.
		
Click to expand...

This is true Pinkyboots and GemG.  My Shagya filly shares an Ideal VSD with one of my Cleveland Bay mares, both measured by a Master Saddler.


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2016)

GemG said:



			Haha, funnily enough he is not a knab! He is 14.2hh registered/licensed British spotted pony, but in truth their breed description and standards are so broad it's unreal! In truth his mum was Arab X new forest, sire an unreg spotty.  He came out looking like a small warm blood/hunter type!?!?

Has all the spotty characteristics, thankfully his tail is not a wisp though, it is 'fine' but 'normal' and he has the best feet ever.   

...Never ever need to pull mane to plait though!
		
Click to expand...


He must be a stunning pony, can we have a whole body pic?


----------



## Sprat (26 November 2016)

ljohnsonsj said:



			Thanks! I failed to mention every single one is a bucket/rug trasher. Still interested?
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I have a rather out of control rug obsession and currently have buckets galore. 

Sent them this way!


----------



## paddy555 (26 November 2016)

Achinghips said:



			Arabs, yuk!
		
Click to expand...

nope, arabs brilliant but you have to have the temperament to get on with an extremely intelligent animal. They would be towards the top of my wish list, also South American breeds, peruvians and criollos. Followed by QH's provided they didn't have health problems and Spanish. All breeds that want to work with you, co-operate and are intelligent. 

Bottom I am afraid are Sec D's and haflingers. Definitely lacking in the co-operation department.


----------



## milliepops (26 November 2016)

paddy555 said:



			Bottom I am afraid are Sec D's[.... ]Definitely lacking in the co-operation department.
		
Click to expand...

nope, you just need to have the temperament to get on with an extremely intelligent animal, lol!  :devilish::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FlyingSkye (26 November 2016)

I hate the modern show arabs that look like they're about to snap in half, with incredibly dished noses, but the nice soolid built ones are lovely! I was going to look at an Arab early this year, but ended up with my gorgeous little Connemara instead 

I'm not a massive fan of heavy/maxi cobs, but that's probably because I couldn't event one very easily and they would be a nightmare to clean!  

I think every breed has its exceptions, so I can't hate on any


----------



## paddy555 (26 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			nope, you just need to have the temperament to get on with an extremely intelligent animal, lol!  :devilish::lol::lol::lol:
		
Click to expand...


I freely admit I don't have the temperament!!  I have had 4 arabs with no problems, several intelligent S. American breeds with no problems but I have really struggled with my Sec d, I gave up in the end. He was extremely intelligent, he worked out if he was totally lazy, unhelpful and did as little as possible I would leave him alone in his field for ever interrupted only by a good supply of hay. As an example of his total lack of intelligence we took him out in the lorry to go for a ride. Loaded OK, did the ride and then refused to load. Had to ride him 15 miles home. Now what idiot horse would fail to choose a ride home in the lorry or another couple of hours work?  He had a pea sized brain that unfortunately he didn't put in on most days. 

 After 16 years of haflinger ownership I also admit I don't have the temperament. Why do things the easy way when you can make it as awkward as possible. Even my other horses look at his antics in amazement!


----------



## Beausmate (26 November 2016)

Well, I'm completely offended!   As in my field there are two boring bay thoroughbreds, an Appy and a disgusting, hairy lump of a thing with a great bit white-faced bucket head, silver tail (currently sort of brown), pink  hairy legs and a fat arse. No idea where it came from, probably being fly-grazed.  It's not mine.  Why would _anyone_ want to own a cob?  Bleugh 

As for sparse tails? It's no hedge, unlike the fat lump's, but it's perfectly adequate.






That is by far the most attractive view of her.  There was a reason a previous owner named her Fugley, and it wasn't because they were a fan of the Faroe Islands...

P.S, she's not called that now -  it's nasty and she isn't, in fact she is really sweet and I like her, even if I think she's really weird-looking...


----------



## tallyho! (26 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Well, I'm completely offended!   As in my field there are two boring bay thoroughbreds, an Appy and a disgusting, hairy lump of a thing with a great bit white-faced bucket head, silver tail (currently sort of brown), pink  hairy legs and a fat arse. No idea where it came from, probably being fly-grazed.  It's not mine.  Why would _anyone_ want to own a cob?  Bleugh 

As for sparse tails? It's no hedge, unlike the fat lump's, but it's perfectly adequate.






That is by far the most attractive view of her.  There was a reason a previous owner named her Fugley, and it wasn't because they were a fan of the Faroe Islands...

P.S, she's not called that now -  it's nasty and she isn't, in fact she is really sweet and I like her, even if I think she's really weird-looking... 

Click to expand...

I like big butts and I cannot lie.......


----------



## Beausmate (26 November 2016)

Here you go, tallyho! 






And, in case you were wondering, it's not my erm, cob *shudder*.


----------



## windseywoo (26 November 2016)

I'm not a fan of arabs either (quite surprised how many people not keen on here!), I don't like horses or ponies with small, dished heads that seem to small for their body. Also not a fan of finer breeds as feel very unsafe on them, I like a bit of body underneath me, but maybe that's what I'm used to.
To me it doesn't overly matter though if the animal has a kind eye and temperament it could be any breed.
(I've got a boring bay who's actually a shire/appy cross and a (very) wide nosed cob x warmblood piebald). Love them both.
Interestingly I have liked all the photos that have been posted, they are all beautiful.


----------



## asterope (26 November 2016)

GemG said:









He would cry into his sparse mane, but there's not enough of it!     LOL!
		
Click to expand...

He's gorgeous! He has such a kind eye.


----------



## tallyho! (27 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Here you go, tallyho! 






And, in case you were wondering, it's not my erm, cob *shudder*. 

Click to expand...

Now we're talking


----------



## Bernster (27 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Here you go, tallyho! 






And, in case you were wondering, it's not my erm, cob *shudder*. 

Click to expand...

Does it have a reverse sound when parking? &#55357;&#56838; Fabulous derrière hahah.


----------



## Beausmate (27 November 2016)

It does, and it has red and yellow 'wide load' chevrons.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 November 2016)

Wow...there's a lot of people who don't loke Friesian horses!!!! I'm not so keen on the more "sporty" types but I think a "proper" Friesian is stunning!!
And I'm insanely jealous of SEL's Ardennes, one of my most favourite horsey breeds


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (28 November 2016)

I find it a bit weird how when someone says 'I don't like XXX breed' or 'I don't like XXX feature', some people immediately get huffy and defensive.  Not everyone likes the same things.  And disliking a feature or breed isn't a personal attack on your horse.

People freely tell me what they don't like about Standardbreds, which I accept.  Each to their own.  I don't even like half the Standardbreds I come across.  Particularly the coloured ones, as I dislike colour in any breed.  But if I go saying that in some circles then I'm discriminating (it has been said before, bizarrely).  Having a personal preference is becoming a dangerous activity!


----------



## tallyho! (28 November 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Having a personal preference is becoming a dangerous activity!
		
Click to expand...

Not really....

Believe it or not, you can choose to take notice of people opinions or not. 

It seems people are getting defensive about people getting defensive - I include myself as I know I've done that


----------



## MagicMelon (28 November 2016)

I think it hugely depends what you do with your horse as to what "types" you like and dont. For example, I'm not a fan of cobby or heavier types just because I compete in eventing and show jumping etc. so they dont generally fit the bill. I prefer the sharper types with a bit of TB blood. Looks-wise, Im not a huge fan of pure arabs although I have had my fair share of part bred arabs, dont like shetlands purely because they're such a nightmare!  I also am not a fan of warmbloods... I know thats a huge generalisation but I had one who was a total disaster mentally (stubborn as hell) and one I rode for a friend for a while was so damn opinionated it was well known for exploding into bronc's when it got bored. My current warmblood I was gifted, he is lovely I have to admit - was a dream under saddle however he has his moments to handle, one day he'll be a ploddy dream and then next he tanks off and acts like a ****!  I just find them so damn opinionated in general to get on side, they always seem to have a bit of a chip on their shoulder. Whereas my TB x's always seem to have really willing personalities and do whatever I ask of them no questions asked.


----------



## Holding (28 November 2016)

I don't think there are any breeds I dislike... but I am very shallow so plenty of horses I wouldn't own based on their looks!

I love a pretty head - dished is good, and I can't bear a Roman nose. Don't like blue eyes or too much feather or hair - I would never own a traditional hairy cob, but I do rather like the solid coloured, hogged and clipped show cobbies. I love Arabs and PREs and I like the looks of a Friesian but would never own one. Prefer solid coloured - ideally dark bay or black and wouldn't buy a grey (although I think they are beautiful) or mostly white coloured (because I think they are ugly).

I have just realised that I am far fussier about horses than I am about men.


----------



## Kafairia (29 November 2016)

Sprat said:



			Oh now he is just gorgeous! Totally my type, what a stunner!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply, but thank you! He was the first horse I viewed when I was looking for a prospect eventer, and I've never looked back, and for sure, without any doubt he will not be my last TB / OTTB!  

I'm very excited for our future, haha.


----------



## linperrie (29 November 2016)

I dislike Tb' s only because I've heard too many health issues associated with them. I also dislike coloured cobs as when they are pulled out of a field they look mega tatty. However put the hairies in a show ring and they are beautiful with all the hair flowing in the wind. Just not for me thou. I'm really shocked by the amount of people who dislike Arabs. Mine is 75% Arab but I love them all..dish faced and everything!! Some beautiful ones shown here. I used to dislike Shetland but since being stables next to one I've changed my mind  as he is a little cutie pie! For some reason I don't like big hunter types. God knows why. Maybe their height and huge heads intimidate me on my 15 hand Arab!!


----------



## claracanter (29 November 2016)

I dislike piebald gypsy cobs....sorry, just my opinion.....but then again I'm a TB gal and I know lots of people don't like them either!!


----------



## DanceswithCows (6 February 2017)

*thread necromancy!* ha, sorry but breedchat is what I like and I enjoyed this thread!  

PREs and Fresians.  I'm surrounded by stunt/film ppl and their friends and this seems to be pretty much all they use for riding and their whole community is like 'ooo, look at the pretty spanish horsey king of horses' blah blah and I'm just not feeling it.  I think their rumps look weird and the rest of them is dull - ha!  I like Lusos though, they look much better imo.  As for friesians, they are just becoming plain weird.  I love heavies, but unfortunately for me, shires and clydes seem to be going down this weird friesian route too so I don't think I would want one thesedays :'(  I'm more on the suffolk/ardennes side of things.  

I find QH's 'meh'.  Also in the 'meh' category are connies and new forests.

Big bay and boring isn't my thing either but I'll make an exception for clevelands because they have a bit more bone and I like that noble roman nosed look, however, I think they look smartest as a team of 4 8) so I would want to drive rather than ride them.  rolling about in a stagecoach pulled by four gleaming cleveland bays - oh yes...

Coloured cobs look good in a showring or pulling a waggon to appleby but I don't want to ride or own them anymore.  Although the big bay borings are boring to look at they are a more comfortable ride I have to admit!  There are a LOT of really, really cruddy poorly bred coloured cobs around and thats depressing.   do LOVE a less feathered solid coloured type like a dales though <3

Haflingers - don't like the look of them.  Supposed to be pretty like a barbie pony but I think they're overdoing it.  I'd probably get on with their personality as I love native ponies but I just don't like the look.  

Yeah I think that's all my negativity out now LOL


----------



## marotelle (6 February 2017)

paddy555 said:



			nope, arabs brilliant but you have to have the temperament to get on with an extremely intelligent animal. They would be towards the top of my wish list, also South American breeds, peruvians and criollos. Followed by QH's provided they didn't have health problems and Spanish. All breeds that want to work with you, co-operate and are intelligent. 

Bottom I am afraid are Sec D's and haflingers. Definitely lacking in the co-operation department.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the Criollos, They are wonderful,small compact,great fun!  
The Brazilian "Mangalarga" which is their idea of an Andalusian is really quite horrid,narrow ,spindly and quite neurotic,or at least the ones I came across!Here in Europe I most deslike the french trotter;they have great big uglyheads built on short necks ,badly angled shoulders(made for driving and not riding)but I will have to admit ,they have the MOST forgiving temperament;the slower ones are often used for hunting in France;the standard of riding and care given these unfortunant horses is often appaling, yet They are so patient and kind.....
I have encountured a few vile Haffies,another breed that I consider are best driven....
A good tb who hasn't had his mind blown or an old fashioned Arab lovely, but they are few and far between .Otherwise I agree that most breeds have their good points and its down to individuals.


----------



## throughtheforest (6 February 2017)

DanceswithCows said:



			*thread necromancy!* ha, sorry but breedchat is what I like and I enjoyed this thread!  

PREs and Fresians.  I'm surrounded by stunt/film ppl and their friends and this seems to be pretty much all they use for riding and their whole community is like 'ooo, look at the pretty spanish horsey king of horses' blah blah and I'm just not feeling it.  I think their rumps look weird and the rest of them is dull - ha!  I like Lusos though, they look much better imo.  As for friesians, they are just becoming plain weird.  I love heavies, but unfortunately for me, shires and clydes seem to be going down this weird friesian route too so I don't think I would want one thesedays :'(  I'm more on the suffolk/ardennes side of things.  

I find QH's 'meh'.  Also in the 'meh' category are connies and new forests.

Big bay and boring isn't my thing either but I'll make an exception for clevelands because they have a bit more bone and I like that noble roman nosed look, however, I think they look smartest as a team of 4 8) so I would want to drive rather than ride them.  rolling about in a stagecoach pulled by four gleaming cleveland bays - oh yes...

Coloured cobs look good in a showring or pulling a waggon to appleby but I don't want to ride or own them anymore.  Although the big bay borings are boring to look at they are a more comfortable ride I have to admit!  There are a LOT of really, really cruddy poorly bred coloured cobs around and thats depressing.   do LOVE a less feathered solid coloured type like a dales though <3

Haflingers - don't like the look of them.  Supposed to be pretty like a barbie pony but I think they're overdoing it.  I'd probably get on with their personality as I love native ponies but I just don't like the look.  

Yeah I think that's all my negativity out now LOL
		
Click to expand...

I've got to laugh but what do you like exactly?

I'm not a fan of sec D's, purely because the majority of them I have come across seem to have a bizarre character.


----------



## DanceswithCows (6 February 2017)

throughtheforest said:



			I've got to laugh but what do you like exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the natives, i have exmoors and a shetland, love dales and highland too.  Would love to think i could keep welshies in enough work! Arabs are cool, i also conceded clevelands, suffolks, ardennes and lusos in the first post.  I like riding anything gaited and i like a mule....so, i do have options!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 February 2017)

Arabs. I think probably because my main encounter with them was through one at the rs I used to help at and he spent more time refusing jumps than going over them and when he did jump it was like jumping a giraffe and was a spooky so and so too. 

Super hairy coloured cobs. I think a hogged one looks smart but there is far too much hair everywhere. 

Coloureds that are mostly white with the odd bit of colour I prefer mostly the darker colour with the patches being white 

Tennesse walking horses. Know the training is half the problem but they don't look like horses and look uncomfortable to ride 

Also not a fan of greys know this will be controversial as it's a lot of people's favourite colour but I prefer a nice bay with white markings. Think also the higher melanoma risk would put me off owning one.

Given the hysteria and how special my current one is I'm not sure i could cope with another D!


----------



## horselady (6 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			You have gone and made Ted The Twit cry !, have you any idea how sensitive he is ?






Click to expand...

I absolutley love Ted! Can't be doing with anything that is fine built, even though I used to ridee a thouroughbred it kind of taught me I prefer a shire to a thouroughbred. I am pretty much indifferent about warmbloods and a grey would drive me mad with our field! The only breed I would never have is an ISH. That is just because of an experience I had with one. Nothing against the breed.


----------



## spotty_pony2 (6 February 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Coloureds. Obviously not a breed, as you can get many breeds that are coloured but the whole two-tone thing just doesn't appeal to me.

Strangely enough, I do like a spotted horse. Just the way some brains work I guess 

Click to expand...

Wonder what you would think of my Pintaloosa who is both coloured AND spotted then 

I don't really have a particular type of horse I don't like but I wouldn't go for a traditntal hairy cob personally although I have met many nice ones, they just aren't my type. Also, I call Warmbloods 'dumb-bloods' for a reason... their brains just do not think quickly! There's a reason you don't see many out on the hunting field..!


----------



## spotty_pony2 (6 February 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I don't seem to get on with Appaloosa's for some reason.

When I was a kid I went on a trekking holiday and my designated pony was an Appy, it was a thoroughly nasty little beast and in the end I had to be given something else.

Years later, I was looking to buy a horse, and went to see one, and it just took one look at me and put it ears back and swung its head as though to bite. That was a very quick viewing indeed!

More recently, I went to see one which was advertised as the "perfect family pony". It tanked with the owner on the end of a rope through the leccy fencing, and then once tacked up decided it wasn't leaving the yard - where it proceeded to nap violently and bronked. Horrid thing with a nasty piggy eye. That was another quick viewing! I couldn't wait to put space between myself and it (and the owner for that matter). 

Shall avoid Appy's in future! (no offence to anyone that has one LOL). Its a real shame as they do look SO gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you've had bad experiences with Appy's. I have one and from experience they certainly need handling firmly but sensitively. They are very clever and if allowed to would easily walk all over someone but that's down to how they are trained. I've had my part bred Appy for eleven years and he is my horse of a lifetime and has a heart of a lion. He absolutely loves hunting with a passion but has many quirks. If he was for sale (which he never will be) and I listed all of his quirks I don't think anybody would buy him lol! I know him inside out though and wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## Irishdiamond (6 February 2017)

Purely visually but I'm not a fan of big heavyweight cobs with those big thick necks and hogged mane. (After a few experiences trying to lead them & not get my feet squished since they're hooves are like dinner plates)
I LOVE Connemara X's. I'd never rule out seeing a horse just because of their color or breed but we all have a preference of what we want. Personality matters most so if I found a brilliant heavyweight cob, I wouldnt rule it out. 
I love the fine types with well defined heads but these usually come with an attitude to match. As for color I love every color but appolosa but that's just being picky. 
I've never wanted a Grey mare but my two favorite horses are exactly these!! So now my heart's set on getting one, someday!


----------



## horselady (6 February 2017)

I really would not swap my cob for anything for all she can be a giant pain in the neck. I really have to see some leg on a horse though, matchstick legs are no good for me.


----------



## DanceswithCows (6 February 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Tennesse walking horses. Know the training is half the problem but they don't look like horses and look uncomfortable to ride
		
Click to expand...

So ironic, because actually the whole point of the silly walk is comfort!  I've never ridden one doing that stupid show stomping they do, but the 'normal' gaiting is like riding a cloud.


----------



## Enfys (7 February 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Arabs. I think probably because my main encounter with them was through one at the rs I used to help at and he spent more time refusing jumps than going over them and when he did jump it was like jumping a giraffe and was a spooky so and so too. 



Coloureds that are mostly white with the odd bit of colour I prefer mostly the darker colour with the patches being white 

Tennesse walking horses. Know the training is half the problem but they don't look like horses and look uncomfortable to ride 

!
		
Click to expand...

  Arabs don't see the point in doing many things, they can do it, they know how to, but often they just see no point in it   Most of my arabs thought jumping was a stupid idea, and as for lunging ... 

Coloureds: I bred Paints. I only like overos and bred specifically for that pattern. 

Walkers: To ride a flat footed one is to know them. So incredibly smooth, and fast, you can go all day and not know it. Fab horses, as characters too. 

What do I not like, types, rather than breeds, can I re-phrase that and answer what wouldn't I have in my paddocks?

Anything with excessive hair. 
Anything that is cow patterned.
Anything that has big feet, or is just big all over - big feet = mud, I do not allow mud here   and I have shoulder issues and am small, big horses are just too much for me to deal with.
and lastly - which makes the previous redundant, 

anything that trots, because 40 years of them have crippled me.


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2017)

Oh...and, also I don't like those ones that fly or have horns. I'm really afraid of heights and getting bridles over that horn would be really really difficult.


----------



## Undecided (7 February 2017)

After my current super sensitive boy, nothing hairy or pink skinned, too much upkeep to keep the mud fever away!


----------



## thatsmygirl (7 February 2017)

I really don't like Arabs.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 February 2017)

Im another who isnt a big fan of Appaloosa's, dont know why. Also not into cobs, just not my type. Not keen on pure Arabs (but do quite like part Arabs). Ive also never fancied riding any draught type, I appreciate them for what they are but they just dont do anything for me. I prefer Sporty types (and ideally grey! Never had a bad grey).


----------



## Tyssandi (7 February 2017)

Casey76 said:



			We all know what our favourite breeds are, but do you have a breed that you just don't like? And why...?
		
Click to expand...



Not like is a bit strong - more like which breeds would  I not buy or choose  and I will only discuss ones suitable for me as some are too small so pointless mentioning
 them.


Don't like warmbloods............................... bit temperamental (from caring for some) and find they are very ordinary looking.
Arabs   .................................     too hot headed and legs to thin for my needs also to flighty
Traditional cobs  ...............................  don't do anything for me
Clydesdales  .............................. a bit like a bus  too big and thick set
Shires .....................................same as Clydesdales.
pure TB.......................................... too high maintenance


With me it isn't what breeds i don't like but more they are not suitable for my needs so I would not choose them if  buying another horse


----------



## Chinchilla (20 July 2017)

ARABS!!!!!!!

Oh lordy don't get me started I DESPISE them! They look like someone bashed them in the head with a frying pan! and as for their necks, well if you want a horse that looks like an inverted camel it's fine I guess.....(!) 

Also, the only person I've ever known who owned an arab was a total ****. She'd ride past our field making vile, rude comments about our geriatric old shetland, purely because her bloody stupid horse was scared of it and she was too poor of a rider to use her leg and growl at it to hassle its skinny arse along before it got whacked with a whip! 

Tbh though apart from arabs, I like pretty much everything: don't like what's been done to quarter horses, though, but they are actually unhealthy, which is what I object to. I'm sure they have fine temperaments. 

Personally my favourite breeds are Akhal tekes, Appaloosas, New Forests and traditional cobs, but if it's got a nice personality i'm not really fussy!


----------



## Feival (20 July 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Same here. Don't like Knabstruppers either. They never look smart IMO.

I don't like Fjords or Haffies and not a fan of TBs really unless well muscled. 

I like horses and ponies with a short back, chunky head, and a nice thick tail! 

Not a breed but also don't like buckskins, duns or greys (especially on horses). I'm fussy!
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't like either of mine then, I have a flea bitten grey and a seal brown buckskin roan.


----------



## Shady (20 July 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			ARABS!!!!!!!

Oh lordy don't get me started I DESPISE them! They look like someone bashed them in the head with a frying pan! and as for their necks, well if you want a horse that looks like an inverted camel it's fine I guess.....(!) 

Also, the only person I've ever known who owned an arab was a total ****. She'd ride past our field making vile, rude comments about our geriatric old shetland, purely because her bloody stupid horse was scared of it and she was too poor of a rider to use her leg and growl at it to hassle its skinny arse along before it got whacked with a whip! 

Tbh though apart from arabs, I like pretty much everything: don't like what's been done to quarter horses, though, but they are actually unhealthy, which is what I object to. I'm sure they have fine temperaments. 

Personally my favourite breeds are Akhal tekes, Appaloosas, New Forests and traditional cobs, but if it's got a nice personality i'm not really fussy!
		
Click to expand...

As an Arab owner i am actually quite offended by your use of the word despise in relation to them, don't like them by all means but to despise them based on an extreme show look and a woman you don't like is bizarre. You have obviously never ridden or handled a good one and a quality Arabian is not skinny, quite the opposite in fact. Most horses are scared of Shetlands and the way forward with an Arab is not to whack it with a whip, jesus


----------



## rachk89 (20 July 2017)

Shady said:



			As an Arab owner i am actually quite offended by your use of the word despise in relation to them, don't like them by all means but to despise them based on an extreme show look and a woman you don't like is bizarre. You have obviously never ridden or handled a good one and a quality Arabian is not skinny, quite the opposite in fact. Most horses are scared of Shetlands and the way forward with an Arab is not to whack it with a whip, jesus 

Click to expand...

Sorry but this thread is about breeds people don't like and a lot of people have also mentioned Arabs as breeds they don't like. If it offends you because someone has a different opinion I would suggest not reading it? They are entitled to despise them if they want. That is their opinion and they can have that for whatever reason. I don't care that lots of people hate greys, I can see why, I own one. Don't care that lots of people hate warmbloods even though I own one. Can't all like the same things.  

I wouldn't ever buy an Arab, tb or chestnut horse to be honest. Don't like the build of Arabs (I would be far too heavy for one) and I no longer trust anything tb or chestnut to ride after a chestnut tb broke my leg. My reason may seem bizarre to you and it is a bit but I just can't trust them. A negative experience can really put you off something for little reason. I hated alsations for years because one broke my tooth. Finally met a nice one and it changed me. That may be all diva needs, a more positive experience but everything has been negative. Never going to like something with only negativity about it.


----------



## Feival (20 July 2017)

I don't like thoroughbreds, just not my cup of tea, Diva&Rosie'sMum what a vile specimen you are.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 July 2017)

rachk89 said:



			Sorry but this thread is about breeds people don't like and a lot of people have also mentioned Arabs as breeds they don't like. If it offends you because someone has a different opinion I would suggest not reading it? They are entitled to despise them if they want. That is their opinion and they can have that for whatever reason. I don't care that lots of people hate greys, I can see why, I own one. Don't care that lots of people hate warmbloods even though I own one. Can't all like the same things.  

I wouldn't ever buy an Arab, tb or chestnut horse to be honest. Don't like the build of Arabs (I would be far too heavy for one) and I no longer trust anything tb or chestnut to ride after a chestnut tb broke my leg. My reason may seem bizarre to you and it is a bit but I just can't trust them. A negative experience can really put you off something for little reason. I hated alsations for years because one broke my tooth. Finally met a nice one and it changed me. That may be all diva needs, a more positive experience but everything has been negative. Never going to like something with only negativity about it.
		
Click to expand...


but to 'despise' a breed of horse? I have fairly strong opinions but I can't despise any breed of a species that have been part of my life since I was a kid.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 July 2017)

Despise and hate are very strong words to use.  I think the title of the thread was do you NOT like.  

I appreciate that everyone has their own opinions but using words like those are unnecessary.


----------



## rachk89 (20 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			but to 'despise' a breed of horse? I have fairly strong opinions but I can't despise any breed of a species that have been part of my life since I was a kid.
		
Click to expand...

As I say if you've only had negative experiences of something the opinion is not going to be a positive one. I really did hate alsations for years, I wouldn't go near them at all and the dog had only knocked me over, it hadn't bit me. But if you get a bad experience it can just cloud your judgement.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 July 2017)

I always wonder what sort of person despises an animal, such an awful word.


----------



## Shady (20 July 2017)

rachk89 said:



			Sorry but this thread is about breeds people don't like and a lot of people have also mentioned Arabs as breeds they don't like. If it offends you because someone has a different opinion I would suggest not reading it? They are entitled to despise them if they want. That is their opinion and they can have that for whatever reason. I don't care that lots of people hate greys, I can see why, I own one. Don't care that lots of people hate warmbloods even though I own one. Can't all like the same things.  

I wouldn't ever buy an Arab, tb or chestnut horse to be honest. Don't like the build of Arabs (I would be far too heavy for one) and I no longer trust anything tb or chestnut to ride after a chestnut tb broke my leg. My reason may seem bizarre to you and it is a bit but I just can't trust them. A negative experience can really put you off something for little reason. I hated alsations for years because one broke my tooth. Finally met a nice one and it changed me. That may be all diva needs, a more positive experience but everything has been negative. Never going to like something with only negativity about it.
		
Click to expand...

If you had read my response properly i stated that to not like a certain breed is fine but to use the word despise is very harsh, unnecessary and not what the thread was about, i was not remotely offended before this point as you would also have seen if you had read my earlier responses at the beginning of the thread


----------



## be positive (20 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			but to 'despise' a breed of horse? I have fairly strong opinions but I can't despise any breed of a species that have been part of my life since I was a kid.
		
Click to expand...

A true horseperson will not hate or despise any breed, they may have types they prefer or would avoid but will never despise any horse, even some of the less desirable individuals usually have some redeeming qualities, I have dealt with most breeds over the years and can honestly say that none have been despicable.

The post by D&RM is ridiculous and shows their inability to have an open mind, even more so when they state that the Akhal Teke is their favourite breed, it very closely related to the Arab, if they have owned one then maybe it was a dream horse but I would think they have known very few to compare with other breeds, I have never knowingly dealt with one and from what I have seen have no desire to do so but I do not hate them and maybe if I had one would find they are more attractive than they are in photos and videos, I have owned and ridden many lovely sensible Arabs and one or two more scatty ones.


----------



## rachk89 (20 July 2017)

Shady said:



			If you had read my response properly i stated that to not like a certain breed is fine but to use the word despise is very harsh, unnecessary and not what the thread was about, i was not remotely offended before this point as you would also have seen if you had read my earlier responses at the beginning of the thread
		
Click to expand...

And I am just explaining why they think that. I don't see why using certain words makes it any different to anyone else. Plenty of people on this thread have used the word hate which is just the same as despise. We are allowed to hate different things. I just think you are being a bit too offended by something someone you have never met and likely will never meet has said.


----------



## Shady (20 July 2017)

rachk89 said:



			And I am just explaining why they think that. I don't see why using certain words makes it any different to anyone else. Plenty of people on this thread have used the word hate which is just the same as despise. We are allowed to hate different things. I just think you are being a bit too offended by something someone you have never met and likely will never meet has said.
		
Click to expand...

 Obviously i am not the only one but lets leave it like that, i am rather bored of chewing this bone now and you and i are not going to agree


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 July 2017)

rachk89 said:



			And I am just explaining why they think that. I don't see why using certain words makes it any different to anyone else. Plenty of people on this thread have used the word hate which is just the same as despise. We are allowed to hate different things. I just think you are being a bit too offended by something someone you have never met and likely will never meet has said.
		
Click to expand...

actually I think people's use of language has become daft with the advent of the internet and social media. despise and yes, hate are very strong words. there are breeds I don't particularly like but I don't despise them. why are you speaking for another person anyway-do you know the poster?


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 July 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			ARABS!!!!!!!

Oh lordy don't get me started I DESPISE them! They look like someone bashed them in the head with a frying pan! and as for their necks, well if you want a horse that looks like an inverted camel it's fine I guess.....(!) 

Also, the only person I've ever known who owned an arab was a total ****. She'd ride past our field making vile, rude comments about our geriatric old shetland, purely because her bloody stupid horse was scared of it and she was too poor of a rider to use her leg and growl at it to hassle its skinny arse along before it got whacked with a whip! 

Tbh though apart from arabs, I like pretty much everything: don't like what's been done to quarter horses, though, but they are actually unhealthy, which is what I object to. I'm sure they have fine temperaments. 

Personally my favourite breeds are Akhal tekes, Appaloosas, New Forests and traditional cobs, but if it's got a nice personality i'm not really fussy!
		
Click to expand...

I have 2 pure bred Arabs neither look like they have whacked in the head with a frying pan, you have obviously never seen a proper Arab and obviously never handled or ridden one, and the word despise is a bit harsh given you have had such minimal experience with the breed, and I have seen several horses and they were not Arabs that were scared of Shetland just the other week a cob broke free at a show because 2 Shetland walked past it tied on the side of a lorry.

I can assure you neither of my Arabs are scared of Shetland one of mine traveled to a show a few weeks back with 2 of them next to him in the lorry without any problem.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			but to 'despise' a breed of horse? I have fairly strong opinions but I can't despise any breed of a species that have been part of my life since I was a kid.
		
Click to expand...




Shady said:



			If you had read my response properly i stated that to not like a certain breed is fine but to use the word despise is very harsh, unnecessary and not what the thread was about, i was not remotely offended before this point as you would also have seen if you had read my earlier responses at the beginning of the thread
		
Click to expand...




be positive said:



			A true horseperson will not hate or despise any breed, they may have types they prefer or would avoid but will never despise any horse, even some of the less desirable individuals usually have some redeeming qualities, I have dealt with most breeds over the years and can honestly say that none have been despicable.

The post by D&RM is ridiculous and shows their inability to have an open mind, even more so when they state that the Akhal Teke is their favourite breed, it very closely related to the Arab, if they have owned one then maybe it was a dream horse but I would think they have known very few to compare with other breeds, I have never knowingly dealt with one and from what I have seen have no desire to do so but I do not hate them and maybe if I had one would find they are more attractive than they are in photos and videos, I have owned and ridden many lovely sensible Arabs and one or two more scatty ones.
		
Click to expand...

Good posts. 

Sorry Rach but 'despise' is a very, very strong word and I do think that DRM has gone too far and the reasons she gave were tenuous at best.

They don't all have dished heads and they can't choose their owners.

You'll have to avert your eyes Rach as my example is chestnut, but he is a purebred arab. 







Now lets see, do I want my horses to have a neck like a camel (no offence to KITT's lovely horse whose nickname is 'Camel')?







Or an inverted camel (sorry, chestnut again)?







Tough choice.


----------



## Dave's Mam (20 July 2017)

Beautiful ponies, Faracat.  I have known a few Arabs & PBAs and all have been wonderful


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2017)

I don't "despise" any horse or breed, but I do despise a lot of people...


Also, that camel is hot.  I want one.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2017)

He is a fine specimen of a camel, with rather lovely fluffy ears.


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2017)

Fluffy ears and a nice throat-beard.  I never knew this is what I should be looking for in a man, but... wow...


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 July 2017)

Did someone mention Camel?


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			Sorry Rach but 'despise' is a very, very strong word and I do think that DRM has gone too far and the reasons she gave were tenuous at best.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but it's interesting how everyone is so upset about a person they don't know 'despising' breed of horse, and no-one has a issue with someone else describing a human being as 'vile'  for holding a point of view that they don't like.

FWIW I loathe what's been done to make the dish so extreme in some Arab lines. They have turned them into what look, to me, like unnatural freaks. 
















Or an inverted camel (sorry, chestnut again)?







Tough choice. 

Click to expand...



The camel looks happier.


----------



## Cahill (21 July 2017)

dwarfy freaks often posted on fb as cute


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 July 2017)

JFTD said:



			Fluffy ears and a nice throat-beard.  I never knew this is what I should be looking for in a man, but... wow...
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I hadn't started to drink my tea


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

JFTD said:



			Fluffy ears and a nice throat-beard.  I never knew this is what I should be looking for in a man, but... wow...
		
Click to expand...

just get yourself along to a Nickelback gig and you'll be sorted


----------



## Asha (21 July 2017)

If my horses where to respond to this thread, they would definitely tell you how they dislike Shetlands. ( notice I put dislike, I reckon they actually despise them lol ) , The 2 warmbloods have pooped themselves when passing the local Shetland. I'm sure said Shetland lies in waits for them. the big lad spooked that much one day he actually fell over, imagine Bambi on ice. Cue 2 weeks off work for him. The irish draughts , well I think they are amused by them.

As for me, I don't dislike any breed, more colours if I'm honest. Id never buy a spotty, or a coloured that had too much white.


----------



## emfen1305 (21 July 2017)

After reading most (not all) of the comments, I think I own THE horse then encompasses a lot of people's dislikes all in one! Everyone meet Toby - a bit of a badly but together sort of cob not cob with a rubbish neck, wishy washy colouring that can't decide if it's an appy or a roan, spotty bum and TWO blue eyes. But of course I would not have any other horse, I love him and his weird looking self to pieces!













I don't really dislike many breeds but I personally would never own anything too fine like a TB, they always look a bit breakable and I like something a bit chunkier!


----------



## scats (21 July 2017)

emfen1305 said:



			After reading most (not all) of the comments, I think I own THE horse then encompasses a lot of people's dislikes all in one! Everyone meet Toby - a bit of a badly but together sort of cob not cob with a rubbish neck, wishy washy colouring that can't decide if it's an appy or a roan, spotty bum and TWO blue eyes. But of course I would not have any other horse, I love him and his weird looking self to pieces!













I don't really dislike many breeds but I personally would never own anything too fine like a TB, they always look a bit breakable and I like something a bit chunkier!
		
Click to expand...

I just want to kiss that nose!  I think he's beautiful xx


----------



## Carrots&Mints (21 July 2017)

Connemara's! Mostly grey and boring! lol


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			I agree, but it's interesting how everyone is so upset about a person they don't know 'despising' breed of horse, and no-one has a issue with someone else describing a human being as 'vile'  for holding a point of view that they don't like.
		
Click to expand...

well, a human can help holding 'vile' views (ie a white supremicist) but a horse cannot help its breed.


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well, a human can help holding 'vile' views (ie a white supremicist) but a horse cannot help its breed.
		
Click to expand...

And I would completely agree that she is vile if she is a white supremacist. But because she doesn't like a breed of horse???  

If you already call that person vile, where do you go for a white supremacist? Or are the two equal?  

Also it wasn't her view, that was called vile, it was her personally. 'You are a vile specimen' I think it was.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			And I would completely agree that she is vile if she is a white supremacist. But because she doesn't like a breed of horse???  

If you already call that person vile, where do you go for a white supremacist? Or are the two equal?  

Also it wasn't her view, that was called vile, it was her personally. 'You are a vile specimen' I think it was.
		
Click to expand...

oh right, sorry I missed that this was aimed at a particular poster. again its about use of language to me-its all so hyperbolic these days. rarely would someone say to someone's face that they are a vile specimen (I would hope).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

and (having gone back and read it) considering who posted it-well I expect the poster it was aimed at might not know her but we all do. and this particualr poster recently dissed anything non-connemara..


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			oh right, sorry I missed that this was aimed at a particular poster. again its about use of language to me-its all so hyperbolic these days. rarely would someone say to someone's face that they are a vile specimen (I would hope).
		
Click to expand...

It's a problem with t'internet, isn't it?  It's far too easy to throw in harsh words without realising how they come across til too late. 



So back to horses 

I don't like these, they are too wooden and don't score well in a dressage competition:


----------



## spugs (21 July 2017)

I don't like hairy cobs, coloureds, blue eyes, pink noses or white tails. Guess what my pony is? I've just gone and bought a smaller matching version for my daughter but with a black tail at least. They have personalities to die for and I'm now a bit of a cob convert. 

I always wanted a huge warm blood or tb so I'm slightly surprised a 14h gypsy cob is my perfect pony.


----------



## SEL (21 July 2017)

scats said:



			I just want to kiss that nose!  I think he's beautiful xx
		
Click to expand...

Me too! But then I have a motley collection myself so I think Toby would fit right in!


----------



## emfen1305 (21 July 2017)

SEL said:



			Me too! But then I have a motley collection myself so I think Toby would fit right in!
		
Click to expand...

I think he would enjoy a nice little holiday! I'll pack his bag and blanky!


----------



## holeymoley (21 July 2017)

Each horse is their own so not really down to breeds as such but I'm not a fan of highlands or heavy common cob types . Generally anything with rude /bolshy behaviour I'll tend to take a dislike to regardless what breed it is!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 July 2017)

Toby's absolutely beautiful, emfen1305  I would say he's sabino, rather than roan, by the picture, but could be wrong!


----------



## ponies4ever (21 July 2017)

I do love a cob but not the really lumpy ewe necked inelegant ones (especially if they have significant moustaches!) nor am i a fan of thoroughbreds, arabs or appaloosas. I like riding warmbloods but wouldn't have one due to every one that i know having significant injuries as some point (and i know a fair few)


----------



## Orangehorse (21 July 2017)

JillA said:



			Coloured common cobs that you see advertised as "stunning". They may have brilliant temperaments but they really are old fashioned vanners, fine to drive but not designed to be ridden. Short backs, coarse bone, lumpy uncomfortable rides IMHO
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!  Probably bone-headed as well - i.e. stubborn and awkward and thick and use their weight and bulk against the owner.  I know, I know - it is all down to how well they have been handled, but some seem to be born awkward.

I'm not a big fan of all things Welsh either.  Having had little devil Welsh ponies and known hysterical Welsh cobs.  I know there are good ones, but they need lots and lots of work to keep sane and preferably a Welsh mountain to ride them up to keep them quiet - and I live on the flatlands.


----------



## Orangehorse (21 July 2017)

ozpoz said:



			I don't see why people want to ride friesians, or any other carriage breed - and that includes all the warmbloods that looks if they should be doing a different job, rather than being a ridden horse. I'm wary of Haflingers, am bewildered by overbred arabs,(but love a good one) and bemused by anything which has its colour described as being more interesting than breeding. And then there are those Highlands which aren't.. boring me senseless at an agricultural show every weekend for years, thankfully no longer as the novelty seems to have worn off, thank goodness.
		
Click to expand...

The Friesians have been "improved" by adding Saddlebred breeding to make them more into riding horses.  As told to me by an American.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

JillA said:



			Coloured common cobs that you see advertised as "stunning". They may have brilliant temperaments but they really are old fashioned vanners, fine to drive but not designed to be ridden. Short backs, coarse bone, lumpy uncomfortable rides IMHO
		
Click to expand...

meh, thats exactly what I though-like riding square wheeled bikes buuuut I am sharing one atm who's very comfortable and very sweet.


----------



## Indy (21 July 2017)

I'm  not keen on Welsh B's - I think they're lovely  when  they've  got their ear pricked and life is tickettyboo but when things go wrong and they put their ears back I think they look really demonic


----------



## Chinchilla (21 July 2017)

I feel like some clarification is necessary here. Caused a **** storm entirely accidentally. 

I only despise arabs because I had a bad experience; I also do not like how they look, as rule. I would say hating something when you've had a bad experience is actually not unusual - having recently been bitten twice by a dog, I now hate hate hate being around dogs I don't know. I was also much younger when the aforementioned incident occurred (early teens I think?) and it made me afraid to go to see my horses alone. 
However, I looked at 2 anglo arabs when searching for my horse, but they did not sound right for me, character-wise. 

I am not a fussy horse owner who will not look at x y z types of horse! I go by personality....Iat the end of the post which caused so much angst I did actually say 'If it's got a nice personality I'm not fussy.' (or words to that effect)
If Diva had been an arab she'd have still come home with me and be just as cherished as she is now. 

*I AM VERY VERY SORRY FOR THE OFFENCE I CAUSED *


----------



## Lammy (21 July 2017)

Personally I would avoid having a warmblood, definitely not the sort of horse I normally go for. All the ones I've known have broken down quickly and/or have an awful temperament to boot.
I don't mind sensitive beasts, I have a Welsh D so know all about being silly and spooky but she has a limit - warmblood's seem to go a little OTT, along with some TB's. Not to say there aren't good examples of either breed and I think my friend's TB's and warmblood's are perfectly nice horses but I wouldn't like to own them myself.


----------



## Limbo1 (21 July 2017)

Another one who is not keen on fully feathered cobs. They look beautiful at a show but the upkeep and when caked in mud remind me of something you see tethered. I like a nice clipped out one but often when hair removed their proportions are wrong.


----------



## mynutmeg (21 July 2017)

I can't think of any types I don't like but there are many I wouldn't have as they are unsuitable for me and what I want and my preferred type.
Personally I like heavier draughty/cob types and wouldn't choose a tb or arab type


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 July 2017)

Thanks for the apology DRM. 

Are you sure that despise is the right word though? It really is very strong as it means that you feel contempt and repugnance towards a whole breed of horse due to a bad incident with what, one, two or more individuals? I do think it's weird to write off or hate a whole breed/species/colour/whatever due to a bad experience. I broke my back and suffered permanent spinal damage as a result of an accident riding a bay, ISH gelding. Do I hate bays, ISH or geldings? No, of course not. Do I hate cats after I was bitten by one? No, but I sure learnt how our flesh is like butter in their teeth and I am far more cautious and sensible at staying safe around with animals with sharp teeth now.

You must have known that there would be people who have much loved arabs reading your post? Maybe next time re-read your reply before posting and ask yourself if it's too strong? I have to do that as I've got in trouble too, so it really isn't just you who's accidently caused a **** storm. The joys of forums! 

As I said, thanks for the apology, it was kind of you to write that.


----------



## Lintel (21 July 2017)

Not keen on appys either... Think it's just the ones I've met though- it would also freak me out a little if I had a horse with 3 or 1 sock.. Or a Roman nose.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 July 2017)

Im not a fan of warmbloods. I know you get lots of different ones, I just find them generally quirky and difficult. I had one who was the loveliest horse to handle and super safe to ride but would nap like hell in the ring, he had just thrown in the towel before I got him and nothing would change that. My other warmblood who I lost a few months ago was the most incredible to ride - really good attitude etc. but he could be a handful to handle and is the only horse Ive had a couple of very close calls with (he kicked me in the head last year while messing about in the field). Other warmblood I rode was a nutcase, would just explode under saddle for no reason yet was lovely to handle. Its like they are EITHER nice to handle OR nice to ride but not both. Ive seen so many out competing who fit this too. I cant be bothered with that these days, I want an all round nice easy horse!  

Am not a huge fan of heavy cob types or draughts, but thats just because I prefer sporty types. Unless you can event it to some degree, Im not overly interested!


----------



## rara007 (21 July 2017)

Irish! Plain and boring, common heads and with no movement


----------



## MuddyMonster (21 July 2017)

Having owned an Irish Sports Horse & now a native pony, shared an Anglo Arab  & traditional cob and loaned an ex-racehorse there's not one breed of horse I can say I don't like. They are different for sure, but with sensible handling & management they are all lovely in their own way. 

There are certain breeds I wouldn't actively look for if I was buying another tomorrow but that's more due to my circumstances. I work full time and I'm on DIY livery and need a horse reasonably well-adjusted to cope with life on a livery yard and a family member helping out from time to time, be able to have a day or two off and not be dangerously stupid the next time I ride, hardy enough to cope if it rains whilst I'm at work despite the forecast saying it wouldn't, sure footed enough to cope with our off road riding and able to enjoy a good canter/gallop. So I personally wouldn't go looking for a TB as they can be more high maintenance thsn I'd ideally like - but I wouldn't rule a good one out, if it was perfect in every way.


----------



## Chinchilla (21 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			Thanks for the apology DRM. 

Are you sure that despise is the right word though? It really is very strong as it means that you feel contempt and repugnance towards a whole breed of horse due to a bad incident with what, one, two or more individuals? I do think it's weird to write off or hate a whole breed/species/colour/whatever due to a bad experience. I broke my back and suffered permanent spinal damage as a result of an accident riding a bay, ISH gelding. Do I hate bays, ISH or geldings? No, of course not. Do I hate cats after I was bitten by one? No, but I sure learnt how our flesh is like butter in their teeth and I am far more cautious and sensible at staying safe around with animals with sharp teeth now.

You must have known that there would be people who have much loved arabs reading your post? Maybe next time re-read your reply before posting and ask yourself if it's too strong? I have to do that as I've got in trouble too, so it really isn't just you who's accidently caused a **** storm. The joys of forums! 

As I said, thanks for the apology, it was kind of you to write that. 

Click to expand...

Lol yes netiquette can be a bit of an inexact science at times....tbh there's stronger words than despise out there though, but it's true I just don't like the way show arabs in particular are being bred to look almost caricature-ish, if that makes sense.

 I feel like having an arab would be a bit like having a disney horse prancing about the paddock and although i've got no issue if people like that sort of thing, it's really not my cup of tea.

 But yeah, next time I'll tone down my language; I'm a bit of an all-or-nothing person which doesn't always come across well on the internet!!!
In fairness I like things like akhal tekes, which always seem to get an unfair reputation for always having ewe necks, and I quite like roman noses as well. AND SPOTTY BEASTS ARE THE ABSOLUTE BEST. (No owner bias present there _whatsoever_ , obviously) 

Apparently I have weird taste in horses, anyway; but I'll fall in love with any horse if it's a 'nice person', regardless of breed, age, height, sex, colour, whatever. Honestly if my mare had been bogey green with rude symbols  all over her coat in neon yellow....I still would have brought her home!


----------



## only_me (21 July 2017)

rara007 said:



			Irish! Plain and boring, common heads and with no movement 

Click to expand...

:eek3:
Billy is planning a revenge attack. How dare he be called common :eek3:

Welshies have all that flick and ponce about, only fit to be driving ponies


----------



## scats (21 July 2017)

It's great that we all like so many different types, because it means that there homes for every sort of horse.  It would be a boring horsey world if we all liked the same breeds/colours!

It's quite funny how many coloured horses are seen nowadays.  I remember being a kid and a coloured arrived on the yard (80s) and everyone was amazed as we just never saw them around our way.  We're crawling with them now!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 July 2017)

rara007 said:



			Irish! Plain and boring, common heads and with no movement 

Click to expand...

Well yes, that's us in a nutshell, but our horses are fabulous!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 July 2017)

LOL! 

Your roan boy looks as smashing as ever.


----------



## Mule (21 July 2017)

LOL


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			LOL! 

Your roan boy looks as smashing as ever. 

Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Shady (21 July 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Lol yes netiquette can be a bit of an inexact science at times....tbh there's stronger words than despise out there though, but it's true I just don't like the way show arabs in particular are being bred to look almost caricature-ish, if that makes sense.

 I feel like having an arab would be a bit like having a disney horse prancing about the paddock and although i've got no issue if people like that sort of thing, it's really not my cup of tea.

 But yeah, next time I'll tone down my language; I'm a bit of an all-or-nothing person which doesn't always come across well on the internet!!!
In fairness I like things like akhal tekes, which always seem to get an unfair reputation for always having ewe necks, and I quite like roman noses as well. AND SPOTTY BEASTS ARE THE ABSOLUTE BEST. (No owner bias present there _whatsoever_ , obviously) 

Apparently I have weird taste in horses, anyway; but I'll fall in love with any horse if it's a 'nice person', regardless of breed, age, height, sex, colour, whatever. Honestly if my mare had been bogey green with rude symbols  all over her coat in neon yellow....I still would have brought her home!
		
Click to expand...

I'll echo Faracat in thanking you for your apology . 
I guess there is a part of me that feels sad that Arabs can now invoke such an extreme negative reaction to how they look when in years gone by they were just beautiful and kids of my age grew up wanting one from the books we read and the pictures we saw of them. 
I always think that the language i use on here should echo who i am in real life and i would never hang over somebodies gate and tell them that i hated their horse ! Like Faracat i had a brain hemorrhage when a 17h ISH ran me down and a Rottweiler bit through my hand as a child but i don't hate all of them for this. 
by the by , i like your NF


----------



## Honey08 (21 July 2017)

I think I don't like many pure breed horses!  I tend to like a good old cross!  Add Arab to a native pony, or add TB to a Shire or ID and they're better IMO!  But that's just my opinion.  I can still appreciate the beauty of the pure breeds, I love the look of an Arab, a haffy, a Hanoverian, a welshy, a TB, but they're not something I would buy.  I'm an Irish draught x TB girl, have been for years.


----------



## Northern (22 July 2017)

I'm pretty open minded, but the one breed I wouldn't actively seek out is a Standardbred. I find them plain, and I whilst their canter/pace is nice and smooth, I cannot find the rhythm I need for jumping from them. Of course there are exceptions, and some have lovely canters. Just not my cup of tea!


----------



## Chinchilla (22 July 2017)

Shady said:



			I'll echo Faracat in thanking you for your apology . 
I guess there is a part of me that feels sad that Arabs can now invoke such an extreme negative reaction to how they look when in years gone by they were just beautiful and kids of my age grew up wanting one from the books we read and the pictures we saw of them. 
I always think that the language i use on here should echo who i am in real life and i would never hang over somebodies gate and tell them that i hated their horse ! Like Faracat i had a brain hemorrhage when a 17h ISH ran me down and a Rottweiler bit through my hand as a child but i don't hate all of them for this. 
by the by , i like your NF
		
Click to expand...

I know, but I was young at the time and very upset by the incident. Tbh a lot of the arab owners on here seem really really nice!
 Maybe it's just this one person wasn't very nice (in fact that is the most likely explanation) but then she was just 'the bitchy arab owner'(!) 
It's actually weird that you should mention my NF mare - she was a complete nutter under saddle, broke my hand, trampled me, bronced in the middle of the road, bronced in the middle of the arena, basically just bronced a lot, and scared of her own shadow, but I still LOVE the breed. In fairness on the ground she's an angel! But I guess perspectives can change a lot. When I was younger I was convinced I could take little 12.2 NF round Badminton :/ and was always told arabs are fiery, hotheaded and spooky whilst NF - as a NF - should be a perfect children's pony (despite obviously not being that).


----------



## southerncomfort (22 July 2017)

I honestly can't think of any breeds that i dislike.  I used to wonder why people had Shetlands but think that was more to do with owners treating them like babies than anything actually wrong with them as a breed.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 July 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			I honestly can't think of any breeds that i dislike.  I used to wonder why people had Shetlands but think that was more to do with owners treating them like babies than anything actually wrong with them as a breed.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what is wrong with Shetlands.  People treating them like pets because they are small. They turn into proper little bar stewards that way. Treat them like a horse and you will have an awesome wee pony with a lot of character!

I quite like Arabs,  wouldn't necessarily go out of my way to buy one but I wouldn't completely discount them either.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 July 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			I feel like having an arab would be a bit like having a disney horse prancing about the paddock and although i've got no issue if people like that sort of thing, it's really not my cup of tea.
!
		
Click to expand...

Youve actually summed them up in a nutshell - poncy,  pretty Disney ponies - because Dispey ponies always end up carrying Prince Charming in full armour to the rescue and then carry both Prine charming and the Princess back home over many miles, rough terrain and being chased by a dragon! 

Tough,  hardy, long distance weight carriers!


----------



## Merrymoles (22 July 2017)

emfen1305 said:



			After reading most (not all) of the comments, I think I own THE horse then encompasses a lot of people's dislikes all in one! Everyone meet Toby - a bit of a badly but together sort of cob not cob with a rubbish neck, wishy washy colouring that can't decide if it's an appy or a roan, spotty bum and TWO blue eyes. But of course I would not have any other horse, I love him and his weird looking self to pieces!













I don't really dislike many breeds but I personally would never own anything too fine like a TB, they always look a bit breakable and I like something a bit chunkier!
		
Click to expand...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I think he's cracking! I like something a bit different! As the owner of a non-too-pretty piebald cob with a big head, too much hair (and currently still flipping moulting), massive splints on his back legs and an enormously thick white tail, I can safely say I've never been influenced by looks...

I've met unpleasant examples of most breeds and also examples that I would have loved to own - my preferences definitely depend on personality. I do have a soft spot for horses with a lot of white on their faces (probably thanks to loving Ryan's Son when I was younger).


----------



## Chinchilla (22 July 2017)

EKW said:



			Youve actually summed them up in a nutshell - poncy,  pretty Disney ponies - because Dispey ponies always end up carrying Prince Charming in full armour to the rescue and then carry both Prine charming and the Princess back home over many miles, rough terrain and being chased by a dragon! 

Tough,  hardy, long distance weight carriers!
		
Click to expand...

I'm off to go buy myself an arab. 

In fairness I totally asked for this. (albeit unintentionally).


----------



## windand rain (22 July 2017)

Still havent seen a Friesian that I would care to sit on they look fantastic in carriages and a shiny Hearse but look dreadful to ride. I did used to quite like the old fashioned one but now they look like two horses joined in the middle. Having said that there is a pair of driven Friesians x arabs and  they are beautiful


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 July 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			I'm off to go buy myself an arab. 

In fairness I totally asked for this. (albeit unintentionally).
		
Click to expand...

I think you've taken it pretty well   its a shame that you just don't see as many about now. when I was a kid, eleventybillion years ago, there were whizzy anglo arabs everywhere. there were cobs around of course but noone, noone would ride a gypsy cob. Adults rode M&Ms without lynch mobs coming after them and most people bought horses they could ride.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2017)

You're right, it's not easy to find a nice anglo these days and it's a crying shame as it's such a brilliant cross. Mine is 20 now and is in fab shape. 




			and most people bought horses they could ride.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder if this was because people didn't over horse themselves as often, or because the horses were sounder? Could be both I guess!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			You're right, it's not easy to find a nice anglo these days and it's a crying shame as it's such a brilliant cross. Mine is 20 now and is in fab shape. 



I did wonder if this was because people didn't over horse themselves as often, or because the horses were sounder? Could be both I guess! 

Click to expand...

I think owning your own was less accessible and mostly they were kept on livery whereby experienced people managed them. People did over horse themselves (I remember riding some of them for their owners as a working pupil lol) but they were generally in an environment where there was help.
I am generalising of course, I don't view it all through rose coloured specs but in real terms horse owning is cheaper and there are just more around now. I mean I grew up with hairy ponies kept in a field and on some back end DIY places in the 70s so they were around then too! but most of the people there were old school types that kept hackneys and the like so knowledgable.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2017)

A 10 yo anglo is on arabianlines at the mo (I've just spotted him) if anyone is after an elementary dressage horse.

Link to the seller's page on him. http://www.crosskeysdressage.co.uk/horse/regal/


----------



## DabDab (22 July 2017)

I don't generally go for any purebreds, I like interesting mixes of breed, they intrigue me. The only pure breeds I would own would be Highland, Welsh D, Lusitano and PRE. 

I don't much care for haffies, minis and most warmbloods.

However, I do currently own one big boring bay and one spotty, mottley, donkey eared, Roman nosed Knabstrupper X so I clearly just have poor taste. Oh and my next target horse to own is an Anglo Arab, preferably with a dash of Welsh D thrown in


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Adults rode M&Ms without lynch mobs coming after them
		
Click to expand...

They still do down here!!!  NF ponies are great mounts for kids and adults.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 July 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			They still do down here!!!  NF ponies are great mounts for kids and adults.
		
Click to expand...

glad to hear it. tbf they still do up here too.


----------



## tomspride (22 July 2017)

I don't like anything too hairy, big ugly heads or blue eyes.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (22 July 2017)

I appear to have two of the most hated breeds, a Highland and an Arab  I'm honestly not bothered what anyone else thinks of them though as they are mine and everyone else can avert their eyes if they find them too ugly


----------



## lucky7 (22 July 2017)

Upkeep of a long mane is a no-no for me!!  I have a welsh D with minimal hair and some silky feather and i have a cob who gets hogged out and clipped legs!!! she did have a really long mane but i didn't like it getting caught in my hands when i rode and she never like me touching it either so off it went!


----------



## JJS (22 July 2017)

I think my horse keeping history speaks for itself really. I started by part-loaning a Friesian cross, had a Thoroughbred mare for my first horse, loaned a KWPN at one point, and currently have a Welsh B, Irish Sports Horse, Gypsy Cob, and Gypsy Cob x Welsh D. I honestly can't think of any breed that I would automatically discount, unless it was on the basis of them being either too small or too high maintenance for my situation at the time. 

I think I actually own the horse that most of you dislike though, so maybe that says a lot: far too much white, an awful lot of hair, and a funny, slightly blue eye that always makes her look a little bit wild when you photograph her from her right side!







Despite that, I adored her from the second I saw her picture on Preloved, and it just makes me love her that little bit more knowing that nobody else would want her in their stable


----------



## Chinchilla (23 July 2017)

DabDab said:



			I don't generally go for any purebreds, I like interesting mixes of breed, they intrigue me. The only pure breeds I would own would be Highland, Welsh D, Lusitano and PRE. 

I don't much care for haffies, minis and most warmbloods.

However, I do currently own one big boring bay and one spotty, mottley, donkey eared, Roman nosed Knabstrupper X so I clearly just have poor taste. Oh and my next target horse to own is an Anglo Arab, preferably with a dash of Welsh D thrown in 

Click to expand...

Noooo spotty things are the best!!!! 
I have a fewspot heinz 57 (well when I bought her I was told she's an appaloosa sport horse but apparently that's not a breed, according to Google) - never saw myself as a spotty horseperson but I think they're great now. And knabstruppers are stunning imo as are roman noses!


----------



## Chinchilla (23 July 2017)

JJS said:



			I think my horse keeping history speaks for itself really. I started by part-loaning a Friesian cross, had a Thoroughbred mare for my first horse, loaned a KWPN at one point, and currently have a Welsh B, Irish Sports Horse, Gypsy Cob, and Gypsy Cob x Welsh D. I honestly can't think of any breed that I would automatically discount, unless it was on the basis of them being either too small or too high maintenance for my situation at the time. 

I think I actually own the horse that most of you dislike though, so maybe that says a lot: far too much white, an awful lot of hair, and a funny, slightly blue eye that always makes her look a little bit wild when you photograph her from her right side!







Despite that, I adored her from the second I saw her picture on Preloved, and it just makes me love her that little bit more knowing that nobody else would want her in their stable 

Click to expand...

Frankly I would snap her up in an instant, she's gorgeous.


----------



## SpringArising (23 July 2017)

JJS said:








Click to expand...




Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Frankly I would snap her up in an instant, she's gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Chinchilla (23 July 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Me too. Such a gorgeous girl!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't she. Hope Owner sees this - her horse now has a fan club.
Personally I don't understand why people dislike full feathers, I think they're lush! 
Saw this guy at 3 counties a while ago and see the fluffy majesty of those feathers - or 'feet beards' as my non horsey brother insisted on calling them. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/X...sdiHu1IIlsGFS0u2YvAQvAb4sw8UD6w=w1267-h950-no

In my experience feathers aren't as hard work as they look, anyway; I was sharing a middleweight cob a while ago with seriously hairy legs but it was just a quick job every time i brushed her to comb her feathers and they stayed looking impressive year round.


----------



## Chinchilla (23 July 2017)

Oh and on the subject of arabians....this guy was, i don't know if he still is, standing at stud at the farm i bought my mare from: 

https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=a6e646f88777c652363afa7dd9dfc8ef&oe=5A103F5F 

At this farm my mare produced this foal to a PBA stallion who was a son of the stallion above: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/r...R1WBQJqca_KYQO3riBB1T3pMdxBpmdPQ=w720-h633-no

Frankly I'd happily have taken either of these 2 home as well! 

(I will stop spamming now. I just like talking about my mare WAY too much. Don't judge me!)


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 July 2017)

I don't dislike any particular breed but wouldn't buy a full TB, warmblood, Arab or Welsh Sect D. Partbreds I would consider.  It's colour I have more of an issue with, I don't like coloureds, appaloosa, greys, palaminos or anything with blue eyes. Saying that I don't like chestnuts either but own two as well as a full sect d, he's the reason I know I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## atouchwild (23 July 2017)

Don't like cobs, especially hairy ones. I can appreciate a nice hogged show cob (an actual show cob not one that has been hogged, clipped and put on horsequest as HOYS potential for 12k) but have no desire to ride one! 
I don't like appaloosas or arabs. Wouldn't own another full warmblood - lovely temperaments but most often thick. And a WB gelding - no thankyou!
Also don't like fjords, quarter horses or Andalusians. Don't like cremellos (know not a breed) Don't really like Exmoor or dales ponies. 
Basically I like thoroughbreds, plaited coloureds and a good true to type Native pony. It looses points if its a gelding!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 July 2017)

atouchwild said:



			and a good true to type Native pony. It looses points if its a gelding!
		
Click to expand...

except for Dales or Exmoors..


----------



## JJS (23 July 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			Frankly I would snap her up in an instant, she's gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...




SpringArising said:



			Me too. Such a gorgeous girl!
		
Click to expand...

Phew! I think Mary was starting to get a bit of a complex


----------



## atouchwild (23 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			except for Dales or Exmoors..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly


----------



## silv (24 July 2017)

No matter if the horse was put together really nicely, talented and with a great temperament, if it was a Double Dilute I couldn't bring myself to want it.  Just don't think they are nice to look at and and always look grubby.


----------

